# Aslan Vs Galactus



## spankdatbitch (Apr 22, 2009)

*Edit: Because of misunderstndings in this thread I've decided to clarify a point or two.

1: Aslan is said by the author C.S Lewis to be Jesus in Lion Form,in the world of Narnia.

2: Jesus is said to be a third of the embodiment of God, therefore Aslan will also have all the Powers of God and is not limited to just his lion form should more of it be needed. 
*




  Universal entities duke it out, who is the last standing?


----------



## The World (Apr 22, 2009)

Galactus literally takes a shit on Aslan, that eats his planet.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 22, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Galactus literally takes a shit on Aslan, that eats his planet.



Considering that Aslan is supposed to be God in lion form,I doubt that Galactus will be shitting on anyone.

And Aslan doesn't rule over one planet,he's the creator of multiple dimensions and universes.


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2009)

Aslan is a fucking LION! He can't do shit to Galactus


----------



## The World (Apr 22, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> Considering that Aslan is supposed to be God in lion form,I doubt that Galactus will be shitting on anyone.
> 
> And Aslan doesn't rule over one planet,he's the creator of multiple dimensions and universes.




He's more like Jesus, and Aslan form is weak. He can die from getting stabbed. That counts as a win if Aslan can't even resurrect on Earth because Galactus ate it.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 22, 2009)

Aslan is Jesus not God. God is the Emperor Over The Seas.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 22, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Aslan is a fucking LION! He can't do shit to Galactus



No...Aslan is fucking God.

So yeah there's plenty he could do to hurt Galactus.

please don't comment if you don't know what you're talking about 



> He's more like Jesus, and Aslan form is weak. He can die from getting stabbed. That counts as a win if Aslan can't even resurrect on Earth because Galactus ate it.



Dude first of all Jesus is supposed to be a third of the embodiment of God,so that doesn't mean he's weaker.

Secondly Aslan only died because he chose to.He could have killed the White witch easily earlier on if he had wanted to.

And thirdly since he is actually God I see no reason why he would have trouble Resurrecting himself in space.And then he restores the earth like nothing ever happened.

Also I doubt Aslan would let Galactus hurt the earth in the first place.He would just transport him into the core of a sun or put him into the center of a blackhole.

And in the event that Galactus is too strong to die from that Aslan would probably just will him out of existence.



> Aslan is Jesus not God. God is the Emperor Over The Seas.




But like I said before God is described as a  Holy Trinity Entitity.

God the Father is of course the Emperor, and Aslan is God the Son.

So yes he is Jesus but it doesn't change the fact that he's still a part of God.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> But like I said before God is described as a Holy Trinity Entitity.



Aslan and the Emperor may not follow the same canon as Jesus and God.  Who's the third piece of the trinity in Narnia?



> So yes he is Jesus but it doesn't change the fact that he's still a part of God.



Jesus is considered a seperate being from God and should in no way be considered to have the same abilities and/or power that he does.

To use a comparison, Kadaj and the other Sephy triplets were a part of Sephiroth but they weren't anywhere near as powerful as he was.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 23, 2009)

If there is _soooo_ much Aslan can do to harm Galactus, by all means, share them with us.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

> Aslan and the Emperor may not follow the same canon as Jesus and God.Who's the third piece of the trinity in Narnia?



Only the father and son part of God are said to be tangible.

The third part, the holy spirit is the part that empowers Jesus/Aslan to do miracles or great feats while in human/lion form.It also is there to encourage Gods followers when they are down.

Aslan performs several miracles, in addition to his resurrection.So knowing that it should be obvious that the Third part of God was there all along even though it was never given a name.

The author C.S Lewis said that he wrote the Narnia books to portray a canon Jesus as he may appear in another world where he has a different form.

He never said anything to the contrary to make us doubt that the God of Narnia was the same as in our world. 




> Jesus is considered a seperate being from God and should in no way be considered to have the same abilities and/or power that he does.
> 
> To use a comparison, Kadaj and the other Sephy triplets were a part of Sephiroth but they weren't anywhere near as powerful as he was.



No he's not.

I don't recall Jesus ever saying that the father was stronger than him, just that he loves and respects him.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> If there is _soooo_ much Aslan can do to harm Galactus, by all means, share them with us.



I already have...didn't you read the other posts?

But Why don't you tell me what Galactus is going to do to a creator of multiple universes/dimensions that is capable of wiping out his entire existence on a whim.

Galactus destroys entire galaxies, but Aslan Creates them.

Who do you think looks more impressive when faced with that fact.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> But Why don't you tell me what Galactus is going to do to a creator of multiple universes/dimensions that is capable of wiping out his entire existence on a whim.



Irrelevant. Aslan can't do those things.



> Galactus destroys entire galaxies, but Aslan Creates them.


Feats?



> Only the father and son part of God are said to be tangible.
> 
> The third part, the holy spirit is the part that empowers Jesus/Aslan to do miracles or great feats while in human/lion form.It also is there to encourage Gods followers when they are down.



Uh huh. 



> Aslan performs several miracles, in addition to his resurrection.So knowing that it should be obvious that the Third part of God was there all along even though it was never given a name.



I refer you to my previous statement.



> The author C.S Lewis said that he wrote the Narnia books to portray a canon Jesus as he may appear in another world where he has a different form.



Same guy does not=same rules for every verse. The very fact that he's a lion  proves that.



> He never said anything to the contrary to make us doubt that the God of Narnia was the same as in our world.



Irrelevant. I never said that the Emperor was different from the Christian god.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 23, 2009)

To be fair Lewis never directly said that Aslan was counterpart of Jesus. But even if he was, he still wouldn't be God has Narnia itself is another plain of existence that's separate from the true world, there's no way of telling That the Emperor and Aslan were the same spiritually because they were never stated to be.

But back on Topic, Galactus is going to maul him.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 23, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> I already have...didn't you read the other posts?
> 
> But Why don't you tell me what Galactus is going to do to a creator of multiple universes/dimensions that is capable of wiping out his entire existence on a whim.
> 
> ...





So you decided to dodge my question.  Aslan cannot harm Galactus.  Galactus uses the Ultimate Nullifer and wipes Aslan out of existence.


----------



## Xaosin (Apr 23, 2009)

Aslan, _the lion_ is really that strong?
Can someone who read the books please fill me in, I fail to understand so far how he is 'god.' If in the books he's supposed to symbolize God/Jesus that doesn't make him that level himself. And if he is omnipotent, what's limiting him to his Lion form? Why in the movie didn't he just wipe out the witches army in an instant rather than have troops wage awar?


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

> Irrelevant. Aslan can't do those things.



Proof he can't?

Lewis implied that Aslan is an alter ego of Jesus.

Jesus = a part of God

God created the universe.It never was said that The father did it just 'God'




> Feats?




So I guess singing Narnia and the rest of their world into existence in the Magicians nephew is not proof enough eh?



> Uh huh.



It's very plausible.

 in the books Tash was never said to Satan but he clearly was.

Everything isn't stated, you just have to pick up on certain things.  




> Same guy does not=same rules for every verse. The very fact that he's a lion  proves that.



But at the same time there is not any proof that he doesn't have the same powers making that point invalid.

And Christ is referred to in the bible as both "the Lion of the tribe of Judah" and "the lamb of God" and he also appears in both forms in the books.

It's symbolism nothing more.

In the Last battle after everyone meets in the Afterlife the series closes as it implies that Aslan turned into Jesus's form before their eyes.



> Irrelevant. I never said that the Emperor was different from the Christian god.




Then you should have no reason to doubt that Aslan is the christian Jesus.





> To be fair Lewis never directly said that Aslan was counterpart of Jesus. But even if he was, he still wouldn't be God has Narnia itself is another plain of existence that's separate from the true world, there's no way of telling That the Emperor and Aslan were the same spiritually because they were never stated to be.
> 
> But back on Topic, Galactus is going to maul him.



Are you sure,because I remember him pretty much saying that Aslan is Jesus taking the form of a lion when asked about the series.

So enlighten me exactly how Galactus is going to maul him  







> So you decided to dodge my question. Aslan cannot harm Galactus. Galactus uses the Ultimate Nullifer and wipes Aslan out of existence.




On the contrary I've stated several ways he might be killed.You're the one fapping to Galactus and ignoring my posts.

Aslan breathes on Galactus and wipes him out of existence 

Honestly if  Reed Richards and the Fucking Fantastic Four can fight against Galactus, Aslan could do so much more to him.


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh so did Aslan breathe and the White Witch and her army died? Oh wait no he didn't.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> Proof he can't?





> But at the same time there is not any proof that he doesn't have the same powers making that point invalid



Doesn't work like that. You made the claim, you prove it. If you can't then your position(such as it is) is invalidated.



> Then you should have no reason to doubt that Aslan is the christian Jesus



Nor did I ever say Aslan wasn't Jesus. If you're trying to demonize me by putting words in my mouth you aren't doing a very good job.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

> Aslan, _the lion_ is really that strong?
> Can someone who read the books please fill me in, I fail to understand so far how he is 'god.' If in the books he's supposed to symbolize God/Jesus that doesn't make him that level himself. And if he is omnipotent, what's limiting him to his Lion form? Why in the movie didn't he just wipe out the witches army in an instant rather than have troops wage awar?



Under closer examination there are lots of hints of Aslan being Jesus and other christian themes.

1: Aslan brings their universe into existence just like God did at the beginning of Genesis

2: When Lucy leaves Narnia for the last time she asks Aslan if she will ever see him again.

He says she will but before that time she should come to know him better in her own world.

She asks if he's really in her world too and he says that he is, but there he goes by a different name. 

3: Aslan is killed and resurrects just like Jesus did 2000 years ago.

4: Tash the Calormene God takes the form of a demon vulture,and it is hinted in the last book that this is satans form in that world.

In the last book some of the people start claiming that Tash and Aslan are the same entity,which is a reference to the one world religion foretold in the book of revelations.

5:The last king of narnia passes through a dirty stable, which magically leads into aslans country (Heaven)

Someone remarks that it is odd for a small filthy stable to lead to such a large wonderful place.

Lucy replies by saying that it reminds her that there was once something in their world that came from a stable that turned out to be bigger than the entire world.

Honestly..need I go on?

And as for the second question you might as well ask why God didn't destroy Satan in the beginning when he had the chance.

Or why Jesus didn't kill all the people that were trying to crucify him.

Just because he did'nt kill the witch right away doesn't mean she was a match for him.

As I recall when he was ready to finish her he pretty much one shoted her  in their battle.


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2009)

God hasn't killed Satan because Satan is immortal. 

He also has a plan for Satan.

And Jesus didn't kill those people crucifying him because he was still human and God did not intervene.

Aslan the lion gets raped.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Oh so did Aslan breathe and the White Witch and her army died? Oh wait no he didn't.



No but he sung and brought a universe into existence,and set up the destruction of the same with two words "Its Time"

Next to that feat the White witch and her little army don't hold much importance.

And the fact that she ran away terrified when he merely growled at her doesn't help you prove that they were even remotely a match for him.

So have you yet proven any way that Galactus can hurt a being that is immortal and basically God? Oh wait no you haven't.



> Doesn't work like that. You made the claim, you prove it. If you can't then your position(such as it is) is invalidated.



If thats the case why don't you do what I just asked Roxxas to do and prove that Galactus could permanently dispatch Aslan in anyway,shape, or form.

Other wise YOUR point is also invalidated.





> Nor did I ever say Aslan wasn't Jesus. If you're trying to demonize me by putting words in my mouth you aren't doing a very good job.



And once again If you believe that Aslan is in fact Jesus,why do you have so much trouble believing that he has all of his powers?

Honestly you talk of me having no proof, but the same can be said of your attempt to discredit the argument.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

> God hasn't killed Satan because Satan is immortal.
> 
> He also has a plan for Satan.
> 
> And Jesus didn't kill those people crucifying him because he was still human and God did not intervene.



Aslan had a plan for the witch too, which is why he let her and her army murder him.

And he casually killed her in the space of a single sentence the next time they met.  

And you're wrong, Jesus didn't kill the Romans for the same reason he didn't kill the witch right away.

As you said it was a plan, otherwise he could have stomped them.




> Aslan the lion gets raped.



Keep Fapping


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 23, 2009)

Galactus has shown the power to destroy galaxies.  Prove that Aslan could survive such devastating power (though I'm sure that'll be hard to do, considering he was killed with a knife).


----------



## Reddan (Apr 23, 2009)

As spankdabitch says Jesus is God. He is God the son, who is part of the Trinity. Lewis has actually explicitly stated Aslan is Jesus. As for the matter of the Holy Spirit it is suggested that the Deep Magic is the Holy Spirit.

Aslan destroyed the Narnia universe and mentioned to Jill in TSC he had destroyed countless universes. He creates a universe in a shed, which is bigger than the actual universe outside. Then this universe in the shed has a gate with an even bigger universe created in. In the Voyage of the Dawn Treader it's mentioned how he has control of all stars.

Aslan has not had to tank many attacks, because frankly nothing can hurt him unless he allows it. His names causes teleporting demons to flee, he casually opens up portals across different universes, summons anyone and anything he wills, knows everything past present and future and reality warping powers greater than Galacus can only dream of. Not to mention control of souls of people in several different universes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 23, 2009)

Uh no, no he hasn't at the most he's implied thatAslan was a counterpart of Jesus, he's never said that he was the same person, and all that really means is he has powers on a universal scale, while Galactus is multiuniversal if I remember correctly.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Galactus has shown the power to destroy galaxies.  Prove that Aslan could survive such devastating power (though I'm sure that'll be hard to do, considering he was killed with a knife).



Yes.....killed because he willed it, which makes what you just said completely worthless.

Even if Galactus did destroy the lion form, God is in fact a omnipotent spirit that can't be destroyed.

so in the event that Aslan decides to get serious, Galactus is not going to be able to do anything to him. 

Being God,Aslan has shown the power to create galaxies,which is a hell of a lot more impressive than destroying them.





> Uh no, no he hasn't at the most he's implied that Aslan was a counterpart of Jesus, he's never said that he was the same person, and all that really means is he has powers on a universal scale, while Galactus is multiuniversal if I remember correctly.



You are truly hopeless if you can't see for yourself that Lewis was basically saying Aslan was God.

Aslan doesn't need to come out and say "I'm Jesus," because the author has made it so obvious that a nine year old could understand it.

Who cares if Galactus has multiversal powers?

 You know why....because regardless of that it was God who created every last one of them,So Galactus can only go so far as God will let him.

God lets evil beings exist, but that don't mean he can't blink them out of existence if they annoy him.


----------



## Reddan (Apr 23, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Uh no, no he hasn't at the most he's implied thatAslan was a counterpart of Jesus, he's never said that he was the same person, and all that really means is he has powers on a universal scale, while Galactus is multiuniversal if I remember correctly.



Stop being ignorant. You clearly have no knowledge of the Chronicles of Narnia and with post suggest you dont have much knowledge about Galactus either.
So to educate a bit about the books I will outline the facts once again.

Fact 1. C.S.Lewis has openly written he wrote the book on how Jesus would reveal himself to another universe.

Fact 2. Lewis writes Aslan exists in our world, comes along with Father Christmas, is the son of a great emperor and died for sins he did not commit.
Proof-letter from lewis which I have already quoted in other post on this subject. Also Aslan is a the lamb in the book.

Fact 3. Aslan destroys the entire Narnia Universe. Aslan is not a liar and mentions how he has destroyed countless universes.
Proof- fairly obvious he calls about the destruction of the universe and leaves it empty.

Fact 4. Aslan knows everything about all other universes such as Charn and our own World. Talks to Digory about his mother, mentions how and why the people of Charn got so evil. Knows Jadis' entire history. Constantly repeats nobody is told what could have happened, implying he does indeed know what could have happened with everyones destiny.

Fact 5 Aslan can create multiple universes.
Proof-He created Narnia, he created our universe, he created Charn and he created the new Narnia, created Aslans world.

Fact 6. Aslan has control of all souls in all universes.
Proof-in his heaven there are people from different universes. For instance the parents of the children are there too.He also punishes, all those who did not follow him. Mentioned he is not a tame lion and has other kingdoms/worlds to run.

Fact 7. Aslan can summon anyone he wants to any universe.
Proof-he summons the Pevensies to the shed after they die from our world. He transports Caspian to our world to exact revenge on bullies. He transports Digory, Polly to the lost wood. Transports the Telmarines to their original island.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 23, 2009)

If you want to talk about fourth wall stuff, Galactus once summoned Stan Lee for a chat.

Also, quotes would be helpful in this thread.


----------



## Reddan (Apr 23, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> If you want to talk about fourth wall stuff, Galactus once summoned Stan Lee for a chat.
> 
> Also, quotes would be helpful in this thread.



Thats fairly impressive, but nothing compared to Aslan doing it repeatedly at a whim. if you want quotes i will dig up the letter. The ones from the book will be slightly more difficult, because I am not at home and do not have my copy of the books.
Here are a few quotes showing that Aslan is not some metaphor for Jesus, but actually Jesus. Gone to another universe.

"The whole Narnia story is about Christ."
"Since Narnia is the land of the talking beast, I thought he would become a talking beast there, because he became a man here. I pictured him becoming a lion there because a) the lion is supposed to be the king of beast b) Christ is called the lion of Judah in the Bible."

"As to Aslans other name, well I want you to guess. Has there been anyone in this world who 1. arrived at the same time as father christmas. 2. Said he was the son of a great emperor.3 Gave himself up for someone else fault to be jeered and killed by wicked people.4 Came to life again. 5. Is sometime known as a lamb. Dont you really know his name in this world."


Here is another passage which is a dead give away of who Aslan is inside the books
"It isn't Narnia, you know," sobbed Lucy. "It's you. We shan't meet you there. And how can we live, never meeting you?" 
"But you shall meet me, dear one," said Aslan. 
"Are -are you there too, Sir?" said Edmund. 
"*I am*," said Aslan. "But there I have another name. You must learn to know me by that name. This was the very reason why you were brought to Narnia, that by knowing me here for a little, you may know me better there." 

Anyone with any understanding of Christian Theology would realise the importance of Aslan saying IAM. Not to mention it confirms he is in our world too and backs the letters up.

"What!" said Edmund.  "Is there a way into Aslan's country from our world too?"
"There is a way into my country from all the worlds," said the Lamb; but as he spoke, his snowy white flushed into tawny gold and his size changed and he was Aslan himself"

There is a quite showing he is not simply a multiverse power, but is in control of all verses.


----------



## ∅ (Apr 23, 2009)

If primitive guards can do what they did to the son of God, just imagine what Galactus would do to the cub of God.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 23, 2009)

Dude, I realize he's a thinly - veiled Jesus allegory, but what I was asking for were quotes of his actual feats.

Also, if I wanted to be a dick I would point out that most historians and scholars agree that Jesus was actually born in the summer and Christmas falls on December 25th because it assimilated the pagan equinox festival.


----------



## Reddan (Apr 23, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Dude, I realize he's a thinly - veiled Jesus allegory, but what I was asking for were quotes of his actual feats.
> 
> Also, if I wanted to be a dick I would point out that most historians and scholars agree that Jesus was actually born in the summer and Christmas falls on December 25th because it assimilated the pagan equinox festival.



That would be pretty pedantic and pointless in pointing out. Though Christmas probably had more to do with Saturnalia rather than December 25th though the dates are slightly wrong. What's next pointing out to me that Father Christmas really does not come on the 25th either?

I have to go to uni soon and do not have time to find the actual passages of the books, which are far more difficult to find. Will do so when I come back.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> If thats the case why don't you do what I just asked Roxxas to do and prove that Galactus could permanently dispatch Aslan in anyway,shape, or form.
> 
> Other wise YOUR point is also invalidated.



Incorrect. Galactus has shown more than once that he has more than enough power to destroy entire worlds. Aslan's ability remains in question.

What you're doing is trying to shift focus away from yourself because you have no ground to stand on other than pretentious Fundie wank.



> And once again If you believe that Aslan is in fact Jesus,why do you have so much trouble believing that he has all of his powers?



I don't and never said that I did.

But honestly, what powers? Turning water into wine? Walking on water? Jesus' skill set is pretty limited.



> Honestly you talk of me having no proof, but the same can be said of your attempt to discredit the argument.



I don't have to discredit your "arguments", you're doing a pretty good job of that on your own.



> Even if Galactus did destroy the lion form, God is in fact a omnipotent spirit that can't be destroyed.



Good thing God isn't in this fight. Also, killing the Lion form would still count as a win for Galactus. ^_^



> Being God,Aslan has shown the power to create galaxies,which is a hell of a lot more impressive than destroying them.



As previously established, Aslan is Jesus not God. Two different guys.



> You know why....because regardless of that it was God who created every last one of them,So Galactus can only go so far as God will let him.



God's not in this fight, as previously established.


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 23, 2009)

Aslan takes it


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

> Incorrect. Galactus has shown more than once that he has more than enough power to destroy entire worlds. Aslan's ability remains in question.
> 
> What you're doing is trying to shift focus away from yourself because you have no ground to stand on.



Oh please....I've got plenty of ground to stand on if you'd actually listen.

 We know Aslan can both create and destroy worlds because he IS God.

Jesus is stated in the bible to be a part of God, so all of Gods feats go for him too.

Genesis says 'God' created the universe, it doesn't say the father just plain 'God.'  

Aslan sung a universe into existence and extinguished it by saying a few words.

so No his feats are not in question when we have Lewis stating that Aslan is God and an entire bible of amazing feats ito back it up in addition to the narnia books.

But honestly, what powers? Turning water into wine? Walking on water? Jesus' skill set is pretty limited.

Only because you're only talking about his feats on Earth while in human form.

The real manifestation of Jesus/Aslan is God himself and his powers know zero limits.

In the old testament a man would die if he even caught a glimpse of Gods form,which is one reason Jesus came in human form.

It's true that normal beings cannot also comprehend Galactus's form,but at least they don't die from the mere sight of him.



> I don't have to discredit your "arguments", you're doing a pretty good job of that on your own.



You're one to talk,since you've done a pretty shitty job telling us all exactly how Galactus will kill an immortal God that created all life in existence.

All I'm hearing is the typical Wanking about how Galactus can destroy worlds when Aslan has done the same and so much more than that.

My bad, sorry if I'm impressed more by a guy that can speak entire universes into existence rather than the chump that can destroy them.







> If primitive guards can do what they did to the son of God, just imagine what Galactus would do to the cub of God.




I know right?

It's not like Jesus let them kill him, and said that he could have had legions of angels destroy the world in an instant had he chosen to do so.

Well actually...yeah he did


----------



## Federer (Apr 23, 2009)

Proof that Aslan is Jesus!!!

Aslan is Aslan, and he has shown nothing that makes me believe he can take on fucking Galactus, the big G, the devourer of fucking worlds.

Oh yeah, btw Jesus = nobody. 

What's his feats? Getting back from the dead and turning water into wine? Wow, I just came.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 23, 2009)

Galactus has existed since before the creation of the universe. He survived the destruction of the old universe and became Galactus as a result. I don't care for Aslan's whole Jesus speal. Galactus still stomps on his ass.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

> Good thing God isn't in this fight. Also, killing the Lion form would still count as a win for Galactus. ^_^



Too bad he is because Aslan is still God, no matter how much you wish he wasn't.

Aslan and Jesus were merely different forms so that God would be able to live and walk among regular mortals. 

And no it wouldn't count as a win because even if the lion is killed God's spirit remains alive and able to fight.

Aslan is the almighty so it won't count as a victory unless Galactus is able to utterly defeat God,Which I doubt he has the strength to do.



> As previously established, Aslan is Jesus not God. Two different guys.



I think the Bible and C.S Lewis would disagree with you there.

Forgive me for believing them over you ^_^



> God's not in this fight, as previously established.



Any other argument you have besides this one?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> Oh please....I've got plenty of ground to stand on if you'd actually listen.



If by "Plenty of ground to stand on" you mean "Plenty of pretentious Fundie wank" then yes.



> We know Aslan can both create and destroy worlds because he IS God.



No he is Jesus. Not God. Jesus. Different guy.



> Jesus is stated in the bible to be a part of God, so all of Gods feats go for him too.



No, they don't.



> Genesis says 'God' created the universe, it doesn't say the father just plain 'God.'



Irrelevant.



> Aslan sung a universe into existence and extinguished it by saying a few words.



And does he have any durability feats?



> so No his feats are not in question when we have Lewis stating that Aslan is God and an entire bible of amazing feats ito back it up in addition to the narnia books.



Aslan is Jesus, not God. Try again.



> Only because you're only talking about his feats on Earth while in human form.



Those the only feats that can be counted to Jesus.



> The real manifestation of Jesus/Aslan is God himself and his powers know zero limits.



Again, no. Aslan and God. Not the same guy.



> In the old testament a man would die if he even caught a glimpse of Gods form,which is one reason Jesus came in human form.


Irrelevant.




> It's true that normal beings cannot also comprehend Galactus's form,but at least they don't die from the mere sight of him.


Irrelevant.



> You're one to talk,since you've done a pretty shitty job telling us all exactly how Galactus will kill an immortal God that created all life in existence.



Aslan is not an immortal God that created all life in existence. He's a lion. Sure he's the son of such a god, but he is not said god.



> All I'm hearing is the typical Wanking about how Galactus can destroy worlds when Aslan has done the same and so much more than that.



Proof?



> Too bad he is because Aslan is still God, no matter how much you wish he wasn't.



No, I'm afraid not.



> Aslan and Jesus were merely different forms so that God would be able to live and walk among regular mortals.



They are still different from God. ^_^



> And no it wouldn't count as a win because even if the lion is killed God's spirit remains alive and able to fight.



Aslan =/= God.



> Aslan is the almighty so it won't count as a victory unless Galactus is able to utterly defeat God,Which I doubt he has the strength to do.



No. Galactus would win if he killed the non-almighty Aslan. God is a non-issue.



> Forgive me for believing them over you ^_^



You are forgiven, don't let it happen again.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Proof that Aslan is Jesus!!!
> 
> Aslan is Aslan, and he has shown nothing that makes me believe he can take on fucking Galactus, the big G, the devourer of fucking worlds.
> 
> ...



Please do us a favor and don't comment anymore, because this entire thread has been filled with Aslans feats that you have chosen to ignore like a moron.

And big whoop about being a devourer of worlds.Aslan and God have also destroyed countless civilizations and worlds when they became too corrupt and evil.

I'm more impressed by a being that can Create Universes out of nothingness than one that only knows how to destroy what was already made by God.  


*BTW  Jesus >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>You*..... so what does that say about you if he's a nobody?




> Galactus has existed since before the creation of the universe. He survived the destruction of the old universe and became Galactus as a result. I don't care for Aslan's whole Jesus speal. Galactus still stomps on his ass.



Too bad for you that it was God that likely created that Universe as well since he made the other so easily.

Galactus was a mortal man at the time so who the hell do you think made him and his homeworld of Taa?

And then his civilization was destroyed just like the many others like charn that God put an end to.



So basically you just say Galactus wins because you don't like Aslan or Jesus?

Something to back it up please?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> Galactus was a mortal man at the time so who the hell do you think made him and his homeworld of Taa?



Jack Kirby. And/or Stan Lee. I seem to recall Jack being the One-Above-All.


----------



## Federer (Apr 23, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> Please do us a favor and don't comment anymore, because this entire thread has been filled with Aslans feats that you have chosen to ignore like a moron.
> 
> And big whoop about being a devourer of worlds.Aslan and God have also destroyed countless civilizations and worlds when they became too corrupt and evil.
> 
> ...



Some religious people make me 

What feats? Give us samples. Actual proves. If Aslan was omnipotent why does he need help against a mere witch?

Jesus? He was a Jewish carpenter who had a great speech and was crucified by mere mortals. The son of God, died by mortal hands? And came back to life, according to his disciples, with no proof at all. 

His mother was a virgin and yet she gave birth to him, hmm...yeah right. Men didn't live as long as now, she definitely had sex with ther husband. Don't deny it. Science > Religion. 

How the fuck is that comparable with a big lion, who talks, lives in a closet?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> Jesus? He was a Jewish carpenter who had a great speech and was crucified by mere mortals. The son of God, died by mortal hands?



Technically, he did allow himself to be killed. IIRC it was the entire point of him being incarnated in the first place according to Christian dogma. 



> His mother was a virgin and yet she gave birth to him, hmm...yeah right. Men didn't live as long as now, she definitely had sex with ther husband.


She wasn't married when she had Jesus, and I can't imagine what the lifespan of men has to do with it. I suppose it's conceivable she did the wild thing with Joseph eventually, but not till after J-diddy was born. 



> Don't deny it. Science > Religion.



Ok, now you're just trolling.


----------



## Federer (Apr 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Technically, he did allow himself to be killed. IIRC it was the entire point of him being incarnated in the first place according to Christian dogma.



If the source is right, yeah.  



> She wasn't married when she had Jesus, and I can't imagine what the lifespan of men has to do with it. I suppose it's conceivable she did the wild thing with Joseph eventually, but not till after J-diddy.



Yeah, God had sex with her.




> Ok, now you're just trolling.



No, I don't. I simply replied to his reply. Aslan is Aslan and Jesus is Jesus.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> Yeah, God had sex with her.



Or perhaps he did artificial insemination, it's all the rage these days and as, according to Christian canon, God knows everything, he would know about AI.


----------



## Bender (Apr 23, 2009)

What can Jesus do that Galactus hasn't done before


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

> If by "Plenty of ground to stand on" you mean "Plenty of pretentious Fundie wank" then yes.




That's a pretty funny thing you say that considering you're defending a guy from a Comic book company that gets more fan Wank than DBZ,Bleach,Onepiece, Naruto, and Twilight combined.


Whether the Bible is true or not is irrelevant here.The feats are just as real and canon as the over done power ups and Hax crap Marvel shits out all the time.



> No he is Jesus. Not God. Jesus. Different guy.



For the Sake of the argument YES he is God because the Bible says he is.

Even if you say God isn't real that won't fly because Neither is Marvel verse or Galactus.

So the bible scripture and Lewis's words are just as canon as Marvels storylines in the battledome.





> No, they don't.



Well if Jesus is God (Canon) Yes they do.

I fail to see what kind of logic you are using there. 





> Irrelevant.



No it's not because That would mean that Jesus took part in the creation of the Universe as well.




> And does he have any durability feats?



He doesn't need them because His true form is stated in the bible to be an intangible Spirit.

Which means you're not going to hit or hurt him unless he allows it.




> Aslan is Jesus, not God. Try again.



I'm not repeating myself again.read above points





> Those the only feats that can be counted to Jesus.




Just No 




> Aslan is not an immortal God that created all life in existence. He's a lion. Sure he's the son of such a god, but he is not said god.



He's a lion, or lamb,a human, or whatever else he wants to be at the time.

 your point Doesn't prove a thing though 





> Proof?




1: Creates all universes and life by speaking,Creates Narnia universe and all creatures in it by singing.

2: Defeats Satan and his entire army by himself in the book of revelations.
    Then he destroys our universe with Fire and makes a new heaven and earth once again out of nothing.

3: Sets the destruction of Narnia by saying "it's time" three times.

    Makes the stars fall from the sky and turns the Narnian Sun into a red Giant in an instant.

Controls father time, which is a giant so large he reaches up and extinguishes the Red sun by squeezing it in his palm.

4: destroys the Charn universe from which the white witch came from even though it is not seen.

5: is not in any way constrained by Time or space since he seems to be able to travel freely through both.

6: Can't be truly killed even in his lion form as he is able to resurrect himself  or anyone he wishes to at will.Can't be killed in his true form because he is only a great spirit that cannot be touched. 




> No, I'm afraid not.



And why is this?

Do you have anything to back it up or is it just your opinion?





> They are still different from God. ^_^



Prove it! 

You keep ignoring me when I've said time and time again that the Bible says Jesus is God the Son.

so prove to me that he is not if you're so intent on it.


Aslan =/= God.





> No. Galactus would win if he killed the non-almighty Aslan. God is a non-issue.




How is he a non issue when the two of them are one and the same.

You're making absolutely no sense at all.   



> You are forgiven, don't let it happen again.



It's okay,now if I can just forgive you for your ignorance everything will be great.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh and Jack isn't TOAA. Stan is. Stan practically single-handedly created the Marvel Universe and has appeared in several of their animated features/series, plus did "Who Wants to be a Super-Hero", twice.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

So we're agreed that I'm right and you're wrong. Good. On to more pressing matters.

Being a part of something and being that something are two different things.

This is Galactus versus the 110% Grade-A mortal shell known colloquially as Aslan.

Not Galactus vs Aslan-Who-Is-Also-God-Despite-The-Fact-That-God-Is-A-Physically-Seperate-Entity-In-Narnia.

Even in the event that Aslan were to somehow be capable of going all soulwarrior or whatever, the fact that Galactus can kill his mortal shell means that, if he does so, he wins this fight. Regardless of whether or not Aslan's spirit is able to continue.



> plus did "Who Wants to be a Super-Hero", twice.



I refuse to recognize the existence of WWTBASH.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 23, 2009)

I really wish they would've done "Who wants to be a Super Villain"


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

> Some religious people make me



Smart of you to put me with the Religious people when you don't even know me moron  

Actually I'm not religious much at all, but God's feats from the bible are just as canon as a fantasy story made by Stan Lee in the battledome.





> What feats? Give us samples. Actual proves. If Aslan was omnipotent why does he need help against a mere witch?



I'm not repeating that long list of feats, you can just look up a few posts and read them for yourself.

He didn't need help with the witch,she was only a pawn to accomplish what he needed to do.

He promptly killed her after his resurrection when they met in the battle of Beruna.

It's the same story as to why Christ didn't kill the mortal Roman soldiers who hung him on a cross.It was part of a bigger plan. 



> Jesus? He was a Jewish carpenter who had a great speech and was crucified by mere mortals. The son of God, died by mortal hands? And came back to life, according to his disciples, with no proof at all.



Well too bad for you the bible being true or not has nothing to do with the point you're trying to prove.

 In the battledome, the Bible is just as canon as Anything Jack kirby and Lee could cook up so don't be so onesided



> His mother was a virgin and yet she gave birth to him, hmm...yeah right. Men didn't live as long as now, she definitely had sex with ther husband. Don't deny it. Science > Religion.




So let me get this straight...you would believe that a 300 foot tall man could fly around the cosmo's and devour planets.

But a Virgin Woman giving birth by Divine intwervention? WAAAAYYYYY too Farfetched   

Don't deny it. Point > Over your Head




> How the fuck is that comparable with a big lion, who talks, lives in a closet?



Because God is God, whether he takes the form of an old man or a giant.The lion form is only a vessel for his time on earth.

So that says shit as to how galactus will be able to kill him when he could just revert to God form at will.






> So we're agreed that I'm right and you're wrong. Good. On to more pressing matters.



Is that another way Of saying you're giving up?

I've showed numerous feats from Aslan and all anyone has to say is repeat the crap about Galactus destroying planets.

Why don't you actually back something up instead of saying the same crap?

And Just because a few other posters agree with you doesn't mean they're right.





> Being a part of something and being that something are two different things.



No it's not.

Jesus is called "God the Son" meaning that he is God and has access to his powers.

But this logic seems to fly over your head everytime I repeat it.

So I guess the bible is wrong even though it's said many times that Jesus/Aslan is part of the holy trinity of God?




> This is Galactus versus the 110% Grade-A mortal shell known colloquially as Aslan.
> 
> Not Galactus vs Aslan-Who-Is-Also-God-Despite-The-Fact-That-God-Is-A-Physically-Seperate-Entity-In-Narnia.



If Aslan is in fact God then the distinction in the title is not needed.

Quit making this so much harder than it really is. God is himself even if he is in Human form. 




> Even in the event that Aslan were to somehow be capable of going all soulwarrior or whatever, the fact that Galactus can kill his mortal shell means that, if he does so, he wins this fight. Regardless of whether or not Aslan's spirit is able to continue.



No it doesn't work that way.

Aslan is God so he will not be defeated untill Galactus destroys all of his forms.

something that is just not going to happen.I love it how the fanboys try to vainly twist things around so Galactus can win : )



> What can Jesus do that Galactus hasn't done before



Create Universes by speaking or singing for one.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> So let me get this straight...you would believe that a 300 foot tall man could fly around the cosmo's and devour planets.
> 
> But a Virgin Woman giving birth by Divine intwervention? WAAAAYYYYY too Farfetched



Pfft, everyone knows that 300 foot tall men that can fly around the cosmos and devour planets is as common as the common cold. But immaculate conception? Poppycock!


----------



## Reddan (Apr 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> So we're agreed that I'm right and you're wrong. Good. On to more pressing matters.
> 
> Being a part of something and being that something are two different things.
> 
> ...



I don't think you understand that Jesus and God the father are supposed to be equal. Jesus mentions he could call down 10,000 angels in a second to help him at the garden of gethsemene. When he is tempted to throw himself off the top of the temple it's because he knows he will be protected. Casually calming storms and minor reality warping was the the extent of what he showed, but not the extent of what he could show. 

Second point Aslan is never in anyway limited to just his lion form. Throughout the stories he transform from a small cat, to a lion to a lamb to an albatross. In the same way Jesus the Son is not limited to being a human. You confuse Jesus as existing only as an incarnate when he has always and will always exist according to theology.


NB Iam not Christian, but Iam fan of all mythologies and no a great deal about them ranging from Christian to Greek. Lets cut out the debate about whether Christianity is true and just discuss the canon of the literature.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> Jesus mentions he could call down 10,000 angels in a second to help him at the garden of gethsemene. When he is tempted to throw himself off the top of the temple it's because he knows he will be protected. Casually calming storms and minor reality warping was the the extent of what he showed, but not the extent of what he could show.


 Killuminati de Illuminati



> You confuse Jesus as existing only as an incarnate when he has always and will always exist according to theology.



The physical incarnation is all that matters at the moment. I realize that this is a spite thread, but spankdatbitch is not doing a very good job of stacking the fight completely in Aslan's favor.

The physical incarnation that is Aslan is the one participating in the fight. Can he shapeshift? Good for him. Irrelevant. His mortal vessel still gets killed and Galactus still wins.

That is, unless spankdatbitch is willing to go back and edit his OP to specifically include the omnipotent aspect of God.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 23, 2009)

So basically, you have no proof that Aslan could harm Galactus.  Hell, he didn't even resurrect himself.  It happened through the power of his sacrifice that the Witch didn't know about.  A character who represents Jesus =/= Jesus.

So really, you have nothing.

Galactus obliterates him.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 23, 2009)

You know.  Aslan has a key advantage over Galactus.  He's from written literature.  Galactus is canonically from comic books.  Therefore we have to do all sorts of things to gauge Galactus, whereas Aslan can pull stuff like bringing universe/multiverses into existence in a few lines of text.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> So basically, you have no proof that Aslan could harm Galactus.  Hell, he didn't even resurrect himself.  It happened through the power of his sacrifice that the Witch didn't know about.  A character who represents Jesus =/= Jesus.
> 
> So really, you have nothing.
> 
> Galactus obliterates him.




LOL you're such a Hypocrite 

I've yet to see a decent post as to how Galactus could destroy Aslan in this thread.Yet I've repeatedly posted Aslan/Gods feats that you conveniently ignore

All I get is Marvel fanboys saying that he could eat planets so he obviously wins   (note the Sarcasm).

But Aslan (and God) had been shown consistently to be able to destroy and create entire universes at will and control all matter and objects within those universes.

And Aslan was Resurrected by the Deep magic (A.K.A the Holy Spirit) who is Surprise...Surprise....another part of God.

so at least Aslan as God can bring himself back to life and doesn't have to rely on others like Galactus.   





> The physical incarnation is all that matters at the moment. I realize that this is a spite thread, but spankdatbitch is not doing a very good job of stacking the fight completely in Aslan's favor.
> 
> The physical incarnation that is Aslan is the one participating in the fight. Can he shapeshift? Good for him. Irrelevant. His mortal vessel still gets killed and Galactus still wins.
> 
> That is, unless spankdatbitch is willing to go back and edit his OP to specifically include the omnipotent aspect of God.



whatever makes you feel better dude 

This was not intended to be a spite thread,but it was made that way because people refuse to aknowledge that Aslan is a part of God even though it's canon material in the Bible. 

These threads always turn into a wank fest for Marvel characters and it irks me that people are unwilling to consider that Galactus might actually *Gasp* lose to certain people.

Aslan Cannot be truly killed because he is capable of bringing himself back if he happens to die.So no Galactus will not be able to get rid of Aslan because he's God and completely immortal.


----------



## Reddan (Apr 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Jealous Shino -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The power of Jesus in theology and according to Christian canon is not a trope. He had already created the world and had already had angels sing at his birth and worship him. Said angels in the Bible had wiped out entire armies in a night. So if he is shown to be able to create the world and then is shown having angels worship him, then it is not trope for him to call down thousands of angels. Further more he does that exact feat later on when he returns and leads an army of angels before burning the world in fire.

The problem with thinking of Aslan as a simple lion is this, Aslan is not the physical incarnation of God the Son, but God the Son. When Aslan is looking beautiful and kingly at the end as king of his country he is not a lion. When he was about in Charn he was not a lion. The entiety Aslan does not mean he is a lion anymore than Jesus God the Son only refers to his incarnate period.  

Aslan has only every been wounded twice. Once when he allowed the witch to kill him and the second time when he allowed Eustace to stab him. Both times he allowed the person to get close to them.

When ever he has been attacked at any other period he has A) not taken any notice B) Killed them immediately C) Ended the world.
Aslan survived the Deplorable word the witch used, which killed all living things in Charn. The destruction of Narnian universe is specificly shown as is its creation, but Aslan also has the feat of creating Aslans country, which is far greater than our universe. 

In the Magicians Nephew it is made clear there are countless universes and Aslan has control of them all. When the pool of the universe dries up the reason is, because Aslan has ended it. As he says he has 

"swallowed up boys and girls, kings and queens cities and realms."


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 23, 2009)

Once again, you have no evidence to back up your claims.  

If Aslan represents Jesus (although he is not Jesus), then he can be killed by conventional methods.  You haven't post anything that says he can take out Galactus, you've just dodged all the questions raised against you.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Apr 23, 2009)

How much of the Bible is to be considered fact, legend, myth, parable, extended metaphor, fable, historical account, or a useful mix of all the above is irrelevant.

I don't know much about Narnia, but if Aslan is truly to be equated to Jesus, who is merely a guise of God Almighty, then I don't see Galactus defeating TOAA here. 

The One Above All (being the concept of God Himself who transpires across all copyrights), by definition, always wins.  A guise with an uncanny semblance of Stan Lee is associated with his appearance in the Marvel multiverse, and that is all.  Stan Lee is subject to copyright laws, therefore, Stan Lee =/= TOAA. 

Galactus shouldn't be able to harm the shell that is Aslan unless its a part of some greater purpose (aka jobbing).

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Once again, you have no evidence to back up your claims.
> 
> If Aslan represents Jesus (although he is not Jesus), then he can be killed by conventional methods.  You haven't post anything that says he can take out Galactus, you've just dodged all the questions raised against you.



And once again you're a complete and total hypocrite with your accusations 

You just keep going on about how I'm proving nothing when I've shown around a half dozen feats of Aslan and God creating Universes with ease and bending time and space amongst other things.

and I've got no other feats from the marvel fan boys except that 

*"Galactus Devours Planets and Galaxies"
*
and 

*" But Galactus was alive when the previous Universe ended"*

 Which means shit in proving how he will be able to kill the God who created everything in the first place.

Not to mention a bunch of little Fan rants about how Galactus is going to "Rape" or "Stomp" Aslan without them telling exactly how he will be able to do that.

Aslan simply Wills Galactus out of existence,How is the big man going to stop him anyway?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> Edit: Because of misunderstndings in this thread I've decided to clarify a point or two.
> 
> 1: Aslan is said by the author C.S Lewis to be Jesus in Lion Form,in the world of Narnia.
> 
> 2: Jesus is said to be a third of the embodiment of God, therefore Aslan will also have all the Powers of God and is not limited to just his lion form should more of it be needed.



Now, see? That's what you call spite done right. Pitting someone against a character they have no chance whatsoever of defeating, knowing full well the limits of said character. 

Points for putting him against an omnipotent. 

Extra points for going back and changing the rules so that your character can win.

Congratulations, you're a horrible person. Kill yourself so as not to contaminate the gene pool.

Joke Battledome is that way. ---->

Galactus still wins because he's awesome and Jesus/Aslan is a tool.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Now, see? That's what you call spite done right. Pitting someone against a character they have no chance whatsoever of defeating, knowing full well the limits of said character. Points for putting him against an omnipotent.
> 
> Congratulations, you're a horrible person. Kill yourself so as not to contaminate the gene pool.
> 
> Joke Battledome is that way. ---->




Ah.....I see

So what the Hell would you have me do then?I put him against a third of the trinity and You moan and complain.

And then when I take your advice and give him Gods powers you do the same.

Should I try 2 out of 3 then?  

looking at your posts I doubt you'll be polluting the gene pool either due to  your excessive Wanking.




> Galactus still wins because he's awesome and Jesus/Aslan is a tool.




LOL....Aw Did I hurt the little Marvel fanboys feelings?  


you're the one that suggested an edit so I'm afraid you''l have to suck it up and bear it.


And at least Jesus/God has an actual chance of existing,while you're fapping to an  imaginary and overrated Marvel character that looks like a Pro wrestler with a lame gimmick.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> So what the Hell would you have me do then?I put him against a third of the trinity and You moan and complain.
> 
> And then when I take your advice and give him Gods powers you do the same.



When he was supposedly pitted against a third of the trinity, my complaint was you wanking him by claiming omnipotence. Had you not done so Galactus would have easily won and there would be no argument.

Had you specified from the start that you intended to apply omnipotence to Aslan then I would merely have said something to the effect of "Spite thread is spite, Galactus wins anyway because he's awesome like that." and that would have been it.

Since you left it vague, argued in pointless circles and then went back and changed it to ensure that there is no confusion that you intend Galactus to lose, your spite-y-ness and wank-y-ness is more readily apparent and thus more open to my hatred.

If you want to do something, I suggest going back in time and not posting this spite thread.



> looking at your posts I doubt you'll be polluting the gene pool either due to your excessive Wanking.



Hi, kettle? This is pot. You're black.

My contribution to the genepool is already destined to be limited by circumstances unrelated to any hypothetical (read: non-existant)wanking I may have done. ^_^


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

> When he was supposedly pitted against a third of the trinity, my complaint was you wanking him by claiming omnipotence. Had you not done so Galactus would have easily won and there would be no argument.
> 
> Had you specified from the start that you intended to apply omnipotence to Aslan then I would merely have said something to the effect of "Spite thread is spite, Galactus wins anyway because he's awesome like that." and that would have been it.
> 
> ...



any person who has even a little knowledge of the bible is smart enough to know that Jesus is considered an actual part of Gods being. 

And knowing that Aslan is considered to be Jesus,I thought it obvious that you would know that to attack Jesus is to attack God himself.

Galactus would not Rape Aslan because he's still God and there's nothing Big G could do to keep Aslan from resurrecting himself over and over


So I doubt Galactus will be beating any part of God, whether it be one or all three parts 

At least I've tried to argue other points instead of the eating planets Garbage the lot of you have said over and over.




> Hi, kettle? This is pot. You're black.



Well...so now at least I know why you fail to understand my point.

seems your reading comprehension is second grade level at best.



> My contribution to the genepool is already destined to be limited by circumstances unrelated to any hypothetical (read: non-existant)wanking I may have done.



You've said over and over about how Galactus stomps Aslan without giving a decent reason.

sounds like pure fan wanking to me


----------



## Slips (Apr 23, 2009)

I dont care for all this bible babbling bullshit. Religion can go fuck itself

I'm more interested in why if you believe that the big pussy is omnipotent  did you bother making a thread :S

Its stinks of spite


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> Blah blah wank blah blah God blah blah Jesus



Yawn



> there's nothing Big G could do to keep Aslan from resurrecting himself over and over



Technically, one death is all that is necessary for the conditions of victory to be achieved, resurrection or no.



> Blah blah blah


Indeed.



> At least I've tried to argue other points instead of the eating planets Garbage the lot of you have said over and over.



If by arguing points you mean saying "AZLAN IZ TEH JEBUS ADN JEBUS IZ TEH GDO!1!!1!1!" over and over.



> Well...so now at least I know why you fail to understand my point.



What point, if any, you have can not be all that important judging by yourself, eliminating the need for me to understand it in the first place. It is not a failure so much as intentional ignorance.



> You've said over and over about how Galactus stomps Aslan without giving a decent reason.



The reason for Galactus' victory over a non-omnipotent being such as Aslan are readily apparent and need no explanation to anyone who knows the first thing about Galactus. 

This was, of course, working on the obvious fact that Aslan is not omnipotent, a position you have since invalidated by establishing Aslan's omnipotence where this thread is concerned via editing the rules.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 23, 2009)

Ah, so since Aslan was utterly defeated, you changed the OP to actually make him God because you couldn't prove it otherwise.

So in reality, Galactus won.  Thank you.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

Slips said:


> I dont care for all this bible babbling bullshit. Religion can go fuck itself
> 
> I'm more interested in why if you believe that the big pussy is omnipotent did you bother making a thread :S
> 
> Its stinks of spite



Your comment is full of spite and bias too,so why don't you just go Fuck yourself and GTFO out of the thread if you don't like it.

And I didn't make this thread to be spiteful. I think I'm aware enough of myself to know when I'm being sarcastic so what you think about the matter really isn't important.

Galactus is said to be like a god So yeah I put him up against the christian God because they share some similarities and he's actually based off some characteristics of God from the bible.

noone's denying that Galactus is strong, it's just that I think God is stronger and I wanted to make the match to see what others thought.

I try to make my point and counter the others arguments, but they basically call me a liar and Wank Galactus for the simple reason they like him more.

This is not a Fucking popularity contest, I was trying to find out who people thought was the strongest in a real fight.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> noone's denying that Galactus is strong, it's just that I think God is stronger and I wanted to make the match to see what others thought.



You made a match pitting a guy you know for a fact is not omnipotent against a guy you believe to be fully and completely omnipotent. 

A rose by any other name would smell as sweet. This is a spite thread no matter how you look at it. I'd neg you, but I've already done that. Someone neg him for me.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 23, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> Galactus is said to be like a god


Lol no. Not that kind of God.



> So yeah I put him up against the christian God because they share some similarities and he's actually based off some characteristics of God from the bible.


Omnipotent vs Planet Eater, forgive me but I don't really see any similarities here...



> noone's denying that Galactus is strong, it's just that I think God is stronger


No really?



> and I wanted to make the match to see what others thought.


Check this out and post
The fucking end!!!


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> You made a match pitting a guy you know for a fact is not omnipotent against a guy you believe to be fully and completely omnipotent.
> 
> A rose by any other name would smell as sweet. This is a spite thread no matter how you look at it. I'd neg you, but I've already done that. Someone neg him for me.



Not to worry Ono.  I too have given him his due neg. :ho



spankdatbitch said:


> Your comment is full of spite and bias too,so why don't you just go Fuck yourself and GTFO out of the thread if you don't like it.
> 
> And I didn't make this thread to be spiteful. I think I'm aware enough of myself to know when I'm being sarcastic so what you think about the matter really isn't important.
> 
> ...


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

> Galactus..Fap..Fap..Fap..Oh Galactus..Fap..Fap





This is what I hear





> Technically, one death is all that is necessary for the conditions of victory to be achieved, resurrection or no.



I never said that, you're putting words in my mouth.

Aslan is not Dead untill he's gone for good and can't fight back.Being able to resurrect himself is an ability just like Galactus's galaxie destroying techniques, so it's all fair. 




> If by arguing points you mean saying "AZLAN IZ TEH JEBUS ADN JEBUS IZ TEH GDO!1!!1!1!" over and over.




And your point is any better?


"OMG GALAKTIS IS THA SHITE CAUS HE CAN BLOW UP STUF AND EAT YO PLANET."




> What point, if any, you have can not be all that important judging by yourself, eliminating the need for me to understand it in the first place. It is not a failure so much as intentional ignorance.



and how about the ignorance and hypocracy from you and the others who can't come up with a way for Galactus to permanently kill Aslan, yet accuse me of being spiteful when I defend my points?



> The reason for Galactus' victory over a non-omnipotent being such as Aslan are readily apparent and need no explanation to anyone who knows the first thing about Galactus.



So if Aslan can't truly be killed (as in permanently) why would you be so sure that Galactus would be able to beat him?

He is God afterall, even if he takes the lions form. 



> This was, of course, working on the obvious fact that Aslan is not omnipotent, a position you have since invalidated by establishing Aslan's omnipotence where this thread is concerned via editing the rules.



right...which I changed at your suggestion.




> Ah, so since Aslan was utterly defeated, you changed the OP to actually make him God because you couldn't prove it otherwise.
> 
> So in reality, Galactus won. Thank you



don't flatter yourself Fanboy, 

I changed it because people like you are obviously too ignorant to realize that Being part of God makes you God, and therefore he has the same abilities.

so in reality Galactus will lose whatever form of God he fights because they are all one and the same.

And I decided to reword the OP on a suggestion by *Onomatopoeia*, so you have him to thank for that.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> hypocracy from you


I am incapable of hypocrisy, as that would require me to hold myself to the same standards I hold everyone else to.



> eing able to resurrect himself is an ability just like Galactus's galaxie destroying techniques, so it's all fair.



Ressurection requires death. You can't resurrect yourself if you're not dead.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Apr 23, 2009)

*Observation:*

Wow, there's so much trolling in this thread.

Chillax homeys.

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Ressurection requires death. You can't resurrect yourself if you're not dead.



Applying logic to omnipotence doesn't really work. Their physical manifestaion can be dead while they themselves are not and the simply create a new one. Just sayin...


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> *You made a match pitting a guy you know for a fact is not omnipotent against a guy you believe to be fully and completely omnipotent.
> *
> A rose by any other name would smell as sweet. This is a spite thread no matter how you look at it. I'd neg you, but I've already done that. Someone neg him for me.



Actually I didn't know that Galactus was not Omnipotent, so sorry for not being a comic book nerd.


I understood him to be a god of the marvel verse, plain and simple.

So you can keep up your little assumptions if they make you feel like a big man.But the fact is you don't know me so you're in no position to know what I was thinking when I made the thread.




> I am incapable of hypocrisy, as that would require me to hold myself to the same standards I hold everyone else to.



Sounds like you have a god complex yourself 




> Ressurection requires death. You can't resurrect yourself if you're not dead.




Even if that's true it's too bad I didn't say anything about dying in the OP.

"Last man Standing" Which takes into account all of the characters abilities, including Aslans resurrection.

So under those rules Aslan hasn't lost as long as he is able to continue to fight.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> . Their physical manifestaion can be dead while they themselves are not and the simply create a new one. Just sayin...


If the living physical vessel ceases to live, regardless of the condition of what that vessel contains, it counts as death. ^_^



> Actually I didn't know that Galactus was not Omnipotent, so sorry for not being a comic book nerd.



And you couldn't take two seconds to look it up? Was the universe about to end? Did someone have a gun to your head and demand you post this fight without possessing at least extremely basic knowledge of the characters therein?

Google Galactus and you will find any number of sites that can tell you that he is not the be all end all of the Marvel verse.



> Sounds like you have a god complex yourself



I likewise do not have a god complex because that would require me to not be the god that I am.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> If the living physical vessel ceases to live, regardless of the condition of what that vessel contains, it counts as death. ^_^



Death of the vessel itself yes, not the actual being. Take Final Crisis for example, Darkseid wasn't dead after he got shot, only his physical shell was. He lived on until Supes neutralized his powers with the counter frequency. And we're not even talking omnipotence here.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

Still counts.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh you have wounded me so deeply, how can I ever recover? 


Yeah...seems like you've got nothing to say anymore,you just Neg because you can't prove shit 

funny how you haven't replied to hardly any of my comments isn't it?



> Still counts.



Under the terms of this match I'm afraid it doesn't.

You're just trying to twist things so Galactus can win the match.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Still counts.



Doesn't help when they show up again a millisecond later telling you they did it to show you how pointless your efforts were and proceed to erase you from existance or worse...


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 23, 2009)

See, the funny thing is that if you were not wounded, you wouldn't have bothered to respond to it. 

And actually, you never provided  a bit of evidence for Aslan.  Your word is not enough around here.  Back it up.  You say Aslan can "will Galactus out of existence" then you need to provide a quote from the book with him doing this, and to someone with the level of power that Galactus has.

All you did was make some baseless claims.

After understanding that Aslan could not win, you changed the OP to make him God so you could ensure an auto-win.

In other words, you lost.  Suck it up, and move on.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

> And you couldn't take two seconds to look it up? Was the universe about to end? Did someone have a gun to your head and demand you post this fight without possessing at least extremely basic knowledge of the characters therein?
> 
> Google Galactus and you will find any number of sites that can tell you that he is not the be all end all of the Marvel verse.




I'm not looking up a characters Dental records everytime I want to make a damn match ok 

I read and get a general idea of their powers, but I don't go too far into it.



> I likewise do not have a god complex because that would require me to not be the god that I am.



Poser


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 23, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> I read and get a general idea of their powers, but I don't go too far into it.



What ever gave you the impression he was omnipotent? All those times he got defeated?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 23, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> What ever gave you the impression he was omnipotent? All those times he got defeated?



Well considering neither of them are Omnipotent, it's still a stupid match, as even ignoring the whole Jesus counterpart thing, Aslan has never shown anything near destructive capability that Galactus does.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 23, 2009)

> See, the funny thing is that if you were not wounded, you wouldn't have bothered to respond to it.



and yet as a Tard you were so Irked  by me that you took the time to post a  lame ass pic that was supposed to hurt my feelings in some way?

Hypocrite much? 



> And actually, you never provided  a bit of evidence for Aslan.  Your word is not enough around here.  Back it up.  You say Aslan can "will Galactus out of existence" then you need to provide a quote from the book with him doing this, and to someone with the level of power that Galactus has.
> 
> All you did was make some baseless claims.
> 
> ...



And yet you never gave me a bit of evidence to prove that Galactus could hurt Aslan either.

Hypocrite much X 2?  


And no...I didn't change the title to make aslan win even if the fanboy in you wants to believe that.

I've already said I did it because stupid people like yourself fail to realize that Aslan being a part of God makes him God himself.

And seeing as God is capable of talking an entire universe into existence or destruction I fail to see the problem that he couldn't o the same to Galactus.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 23, 2009)

What amuses me the most is this was intended to be an omnipotent vs omnipotent thread. I can't for the life of me understand why... but it was. Do you want me to explain all the reason that it's a silly idea?


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 23, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> and yet as a Tard you were so Irked  by me that you took the time to post a  lame ass pic that was supposed to hurt my feelings in some way?
> 
> Hypocrite much?
> 
> ...



*Yawns*

The pic merely showed that as a fanboy you were crying because Aslan lost.

It's a simple matter.  We already know Galactus can destroy galaxies.  The burden of proof is upon you to show that Aslan has the durability to withstand such an attack.  So back up your claims with quotes from the novel, rather than repeating the same drivel ad nauseum.

Idiots who don't understand fallacies are so funny.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2009)

> Doesn't help when they show up again a millisecond later telling you they did it to show you how pointless your efforts were and proceed to erase you from existance or worse...



Death is death. If they die then person that made them dead wins, regardless of whether they can show up again a millisecond later. If this were not so Mr Immortal could never lose any fights ever.



> I read and get a general idea of their powers, but I don't go too far into it.



You obviously didn't even do that, otherwise you would know that he isn't omnipotent.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 23, 2009)

Galactus eats Aslan and the planet he's on. GG


----------



## Girl I don't care (Apr 23, 2009)

Aslan is overrated. You either make him Omnipotent which means this thread is pointless or you admit that he isn't and since he's shown nothing to suggest he can wipe out someone of Galactus' calibre, Galactus wins.


----------



## Slips (Apr 23, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> Your comment is full of spite and bias too,so why don't you just go Fuck yourself and GTFO out of the thread if you don't like it.
> 
> And I didn't make this thread to be spiteful. I think I'm aware enough of myself to know when I'm being sarcastic so what you think about the matter really isn't important.
> 
> ...



Boo hoo bAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

nasty words and flames and yawn sorry I got bored would you like a lolly pop would that shut you up from Bawwww for a minute

You made a thread with what you say in an omnipotent being which I'm highly dubious about since you have provided a grand total of fuck all to support this claim but lets go crazy and assume your correct 

So you make  thread with an omnipotent being vs Galan 

an omnipotent

an omnipotent

omnipotent

You know the guys that cant lose like ever

I'm sorry kid but thats a fucking spite thread if I ever saw one all the Bawwwwing in the world cant change it stop trolling


----------



## Xaosin (Apr 23, 2009)

> And actually, you never provided a bit of evidence for Aslan. Your word is not enough around here. Back it up. You say Aslan can "will Galactus out of existence" then you need to provide a quote from the book with him doing this, and to someone with the level of power that Galactus has.



Indeed.
Seriously, this is like saying 'Jesus' VS 'A bunch of people who would easily merk Jesus.'
Sure he's shown 1 feat to have resurrected, and even that is sketchy because there's no verifiable proof the Bible is cannon because a lot of it could be Fan-fiction edited from the original, how can we even say he did? Reguardless, how does him coming back to life count as a win? They killed him the first time didn't he, so he's dead. It's not like Alucard where he never actually dies, he just reforms. Jesus if we take the Bible as Cannon, died and can die. 
Resurrection and Regen are two different things, only the latter leans towards a legal win.


----------



## Reddan (Apr 24, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> Indeed.
> Seriously, this is like saying 'Jesus' VS 'A bunch of people who would easily merk Jesus.'
> Sure he's shown 1 feat to have resurrected, and even that is sketchy because there's no verifiable proof the Bible is cannon because a lot of it could be Fan-fiction edited from the original, how can we even say he did? Reguardless, how does him coming back to life count as a win? They killed him the first time didn't he, so he's dead. It's not like Alucard where he never actually dies, he just reforms. Jesus if we take the Bible as Cannon, died and can die.
> Resurrection and Regen are two different things, only the latter leans towards a legal win.



I have explained before, but for the very slow out there in Christian CANON Jesus has always EXISTED. He Creates the world. In the end he destroys the world and creates a new one. Jesus is NOT just a part of God when he is incarnate. Instead he is the eternal fully God, Son of the Trinity, who came down. Jesus has FAR FAR more feats than just the Gospel. There are not a bunch of people who can 'merk' canon Jesus.

Aslan has NEVER been limited to a lion form. The body Aslan takes may be physical, but it is not bound to laws of physics like others. 

He can teleport at will appear anywhere in any universe any time he wants.
Second major point its ASLAN in the books, who is creating and destroying universes. ASLAN in the books creates and destroys universes and communicates with people from EVERY UNIVERSE. These are not feats due to the implication he is Jesus, BUT things HE DOES in the BOOKS.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 24, 2009)

> *Yawns*
> 
> The pic merely showed that as a fanboy you were crying because Aslan lost.




Well if by "crying" You mean getting annoyed at trying to prove a  simple point to a bunch of Tards than your right.

And where are these wondrous feats you were going to use to prove to me that Galactus stomps Aslan?

Seems you're still playing the Hypocrites part by accusing me of not properly defending my point (which I have) all while giving Me Zero input on your own view.

By that I mean input beyond the typical "Galactus devours planets and galaxies so he eats Narnia" argument.




> It's a simple matter.  We already know Galactus can destroy galaxies.  The burden of proof is upon you to show that Aslan has the durability to withstand such an attack.  So back up your claims with quotes from the novel, rather than repeating the same drivel ad nauseum.
> 
> Idiots who don't understand fallacies are so funny.



And here is some more of that battledome logic I keep hearing that is utterly stupid and rarely makes any sense.

You hold so much importance on this so called logic and you completely ignore common sense.

What I've been trying to say isn't hard to grasp in fact it's only a few short idea's

1: Aslan has been declared by the author to be Jesus in lion form

2: Jesus Christ is declared to be a part of God meaning he would have access to all the powers of God if he chose to use them

3: So guess what? that means Aslan would also be God and have access to the same powers.

Aslan is God by Default so yeah he's going to be able to take Galactus's attacks just by using common sense.

So if we accept C.S. Lewis's and the bibles claims as canon (which they are by rules of the battledome) that would mean that I've already got enough proof from the Authors of the bible and Narnia books combined that Aslan would be at least on Par with Galactus without saying anything more.

Here is where the Battledome logic Fails....

The BD Tards will only accept that Aslan will be able to fight Galactus if we see him taking a universe destroyer or flying around the cosmo's nuking galaxies on panel.

Well you know what? Aslan/God just doesn't operate like that and every novel or series doesn't operate like that.That is why I see so many other lame judgements Battledome posters make by using this Logic



We see plenty of feats of him creating and destroying worlds casually within the pages of the source material yet you won't be satisfied untill you see "Real Proof"

He created the entire universe, do your really think Galactus would win so easily?

So why don't you get off your little high horse you use to try to feel important, and actually use your brain beyond your retarded little Battledome Logic?  





> because there's no verifiable proof the Bible is cannon because a lot of it could be Fan-fiction edited from the original, how can we even say he did?



1on't even start with that crap.If a comic book companies storyline can be used as canon material, the Bible should be given the same Canon status for the battledome. There's no excuse for it not to be help canon in such a way.




> Resurrection and Regen are two different things, only the latter leans towards a legal win.



2: Except that I doubt Galactus would ever be able to kill him.You know why?
    The Bible also says that Jesus only died because he chose to do so


"Therefore My Father loves Me, because I lay down My life that I may take it again. *"No one takes it from Me, but I lay it down of Myself. I have power to lay it down, and I have power to take it again. This command I have received from My Father*."

John 10 :17-8






> Boo hoo bAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> nasty words and flames and yawn sorry I got bored would you like a lolly pop would that shut you up from Bawwww for a minute
> 
> ...




Well Like I've already told those who actually listen, I didn't start this thread off to be a spite thread.

You just made your own little assumption about that without knowing me.

I'll admit many of he edward cullen threads were made for fun, but I was actually very serious about this one.

You're the one that involved yourself when you came into the thread, making smartass comments without anything to back it up.Don't put all the blame on me for responding to your flamebait

And were just doing the typical flaming, telling me how big a pussy Aslan was and how Galactus would stomp his ass so easily and not a word on how Big G would do it.

sounded more like the Pussified rantings of a baby fanboy than actual contribution to the thread.

At least I was trying to back up my points in some way,which is more than I can say for you





> Death is death. If they die then person that made them dead wins, regardless of whether they can show up again a millisecond later. If this were not so Mr Immortal could never lose any fights ever.



No...thats just what you'd like to believe.

Once again you ignore the fact that I never said anything about the characters dying in the OP.

"Last man Standing" means just that......the one that utterly defeats his opponent.

But even so if that person can bring themselves back a moment later they're not really defeated are they?

And if you'll look at the bible passage I posted above you'll see it confirms that nobody could kill Aslan/Jesus unless unless he allowed them to. 




> You obviously didn't even do that, otherwise you would know that he isn't omnipotent.



And you're obviously so full of your self that you think you know everything about me.

Actually yeah I did do a pretty extensive search on Galactus and read about a lot of his powers and his origin.

I know it says that Stan Lee and Kirby got the inspiration for Galactus from the Christian Bible.

Further proof of this is that Galactus is also part of a trinity of Gods that rule over the Marvel verse.

theres...Galactus....Death....And Eternity.

And Galactus even called Eternity "Father" a reference to christs relationship with God the father.

So I fail to see why everyone's getting so butthurt when I make a match like this,when one of the participants is obviously based off the other.

If it'll make you happy why don't you ask me to put in Eternity and Death too?

Maybe then'll the fanboys will shut up with their cries of "RAPE!" all the time.



> Galactus eats Aslan and the planet he's on. GG



another prime example of a baseless claim without any reasoning beyond what character the Poster preferes.

The Battledome is becoming a joke, it's more a popularity contest than anything.




> What amuses me the most is this was intended to be an omnipotent vs omnipotent thread. I can't for the life of me understand why... but it was. *Do you want me to explain all the reason that it's a silly idea?*



Yes...why don't you please explain oh enlightened one.

And I fail to see whats so funny of having Galactus fight against a character he is apparently based on.

Do a little research and you'll find out Kirby and Lee got inspiration to create Galactus and the other two cosmic entities from Christian dogma.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 24, 2009)

Except that Eternity isn't Marvel's god either, and Galactus didn't mean it in a literal sense.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 24, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Except that Eternity isn't Marvel's god either, and Galactus didn't mean it in a literal sense.



Doesn't change the fact that the three entities are based off the christian trinity, and are given many Godlike powers.

anyway I fail to see how it would be rape for either side.

I've told the others they can add the other two entities in to if it'll make them feel better.But still no word from anybody yet.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok from what I see even if this thread is not a spite thread it's defininately a stupid one. Galactus is not omnipotent no matter what parallel was drawn between Eternity and God. That everybody here knows and agrees, yet someone is trying to pit Aslan(who in his belief is jesus and omnipotent) against him. Thus the thread should never have existed if the intent was for that so called omnipotent Aslan to face Galactus, as the lion(the bloody OMNIPOTENT one in the OP's belief)would stomp. Nor should it have existed if it as Aslan using only actual notable feats against Galactus as big G would stomp.

Having godly power doesn't make you god. TOAA is god and omnipotent, not Eternity. Lewis's actual god>>>Eternity as it's supposed to be all powerful but the latter is not, it's wrong to compare them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 24, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> Doesn't change the fact that the three entities are based off the christian trinity, and are given many Godlike powers.
> 
> anyway I fail to see how it would be rape for either side.
> 
> I've told the others they can add the other two entities in to if it'll make them feel better.But still no word from anybody yet.



Well if Aslan is Omnipotent as you think he is (Which he isn't) then he wins automaticaly in a stomp. If he isn't then Galactus kill his ass.

Why even bother bringing the other two into the fight, if Aslan is omnipotent, there's no point. I mean damn why not just bring in Thanos with prep, so your supposedly Omnipotent Aslan can smite him as well.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 24, 2009)

> Well if Aslan is Omnipotent as you think he is (Which he isn't) then he wins automaticaly in a stomp. If he isn't then Galactus kill his ass.



another thing I don't understand is why you think there's only two levels of skill in the battledome, Omnipotent and Non Omnipotent.

In other words even suppossing Aslan wasn't Omnipotent (which he is) why is it an automatic stomp in Galactus's favor if he's not?

 pretty much Everyone's already said that Galactus is not Omnipotent either, So I'd like to know why you think Big G would Rape in this match.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 24, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> another thing I don't understand is why you think there's only two levels of skill in the battledome, Omnipotent and Non Omnipotent.
> 
> In other words even suppossing Aslan wasn't Omnipotent (which he is) why is it an automatic stomp in Galactus's favor if he's not?
> 
> pretty much Everyone's already said that Galactus is not Omnipotent either, So I'd like to know why you think Big G would Rape in this match.



It's just that Aslan has never displayed the level of power and so on that Galactus does. I mean sure he destroyed and recreated Narnia, but that's the best he's done, Meanwhile Galactus is above Cosmic Cube beings, who themselves are above Skyfathers who themselves can destroy galaxies. just do the math there.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Apr 24, 2009)

It's only insinuations/assumptions/vague statements that are being used to back up Aslan being Omnipotent, his actual feats are nowhere near close. Hence it's basically powerscaling Aslan using what limited resources there is rather than looking at his true showing which aren't impressive enough.
So there is "powerscaled/implied by author in some ppl's mind" Aslan(omnipotent)
and feats Aslan(the one that galactus eats)


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 24, 2009)

> Having godly power doesn't make you god.



It does it there are two source materials combined that confirm that being is supposed to be God

Thats one of the problems I have with the posters in this thread.We have had some people repeatedly trying to claim that either Aslan was not Jesus or that Jesus was not God. 

These people post no reliable sources to disprove that point (Because they Can't).

I've read the Narnia books thoroughly,and read enough of the bible in my teenage years to know that these points are already canon and set in stone.

I don't have that much problem at all with people saying the match is stupid because Galactus turned out to be not truly Omnipotent.

Like I said before I didn't know that when I made the thread.But if people want to come into the thread and make an ass of themselves by flaming and negging me when I try to debate thats fine as well.

Just expect me to retaliate and put in my two cents as well.





> *It's just that Aslan has never displayed the level of power and so on that Galactus does.* I mean sure he destroyed and recreated Narnia, but that's the best he's done, Meanwhile Galactus is above Cosmic Cube beings, who themselves are above Skyfathers who themselves can destroy galaxies. *just do the math there*.



Yes but the bolded text is just that retarded Battledome logic that every one holds so much weight by.

But it won't work in a situation like this.And it doesn't work in many cases.

Common sense (and two sources) Say that Aslan is Jesus and that Jesus is God.

That would mean that Aslan/Jesus is also Omnipotent even though he walks in a human/lion shell.

I've already posted a Passage of scripture a page back that basically confirms that Jesus/Aslan was only killed because he allowed it to be so.


He could have lived forever if he had chosen to do so.But that was not his plan.


that means that noone is going to kill Aslan unless he wants them to, and that goes for Big G as well since he's apparently not Omnipotent.

So if I've proven that Jesus/Aslan is God, and everyone agrees that God could beat Galactus,what exactly is the problem?

That's common sense, and it serves us far more well than the "logic" the Battledome shits out.

Aslan doesn't fly around nuking galaxies on panel because it's not the way he does things.God is mysterious and answers to noone when he goes about his business.

So Galactus has destroyed many Galaxies? Big deal....Aslan/God was the one that created every single one of them out of nothingness.


He was the one that Created Narnia verse by Singing and destroyed it with two words.

He was the one that Created our own Universe and many others with a Few words and will destroy it just as easily with fire.

And he's the one who will single handily Defeat Satan (an immortal) and his entire army without raising a hand. 

Hows that for feats?  





> It's only insinuations/assumptions/vague statements that are being used to back up Aslan being Omnipotent, his actual feats are nowhere near close[/B]. Hence it's basically powerscaling Aslan using what limited resources there is rather than looking at his true showing which aren't impressive enough.
> So there is "powerscaled/implied by author in some ppl's mind" Aslan(omnipotent)
> and feats Aslan(the one that galactus eats)




1: So basically you're disregarding canon material, just because Aslan doesn't Satisfy the terms of "Battledome Logic".

 Those rules were cooked up to give a general view of how to judge a fight,they are not absolute.

It's pitiful that commen sense has to take a backseat to shit like this.
why not take a mixture of both before you make a decision. 

 These are not just Vague statements that the authors of the Bible and Narnia chronicles pulled out of their ass to make a deadline (A.K.A: Manga Style)

It's been either hinted or just downright stated repeatedly in the source material that these points are canon, so they are not to be contested.





> *As far as I'm concered Aslan is a counterpart of Jesus, just less powerful*, but really, I don't really care as neither Aslan or Galactus are omnipotent, as another poster has said just because you godyly or phenomenol cosmic powers does not make you omnipotent.
> 
> But really this thread is going to go nowhere and will never be resolved as none of us are going to be able to come to an agreement.




1: But that's just an assumption that many people make.

   Lewis said that Aslan WAS Jesus, which in turn makes him God by the statements of the Bible.

There's really no way anyone can deny this, it is confirmed by two different sources that are canon.

And how would Jesus being stronger than Aslan be right? If you want to go by the stupid BD Logic of seen feats and powerscaling, Aslan would be a lot stronger.

And why is that?

*Jesus*

*1: Turned water into wine

2: made food out of nothing

3: Healed the Sick and brought a man back from the dead.Cast out Demons with his power.

4: Walked on water

5: Was killed by roman soldiers at 33yrs of age and rose from the dead three days later.Then he went back to heaven.

5:  was born to a virgin*

*Aslan:*

*1: Healed the sick

2: Created a universe by singing, and later destroyed it with two words.Destroyed Charn for their wickedness

3: Made people fly and brought people (and himself) between dimensions.

4:killed by a powerful witch and her creature minions when he was around at least 1000yrs old (appears to be immortal).

Arose from the dead in one day and led the Battle of Beruna.

5: Killed the Powerful Witch casually during battle.*


So yeah...this alone should show you why Feats and powerscaling used in battles usually amounts to shit.

Aslan has much better feats than Jesus yet they are supposed to be the same being.

And God as a whole has feats that are even more impressive than the one's used by the two vessels of his power.

*Battledome Logic Fails!!!!!!!*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 24, 2009)

As far as I'm concered Aslan is a counterpart of Jesus, just less powerful, but really, I don't really care as neither Aslan or Galactus are omnipotent, as another poster has said just because you godyly or phenomenol cosmic powers does not make you omnipotent.

But really this thread is going to go nowhere and will never be resolved as none of us are going to be able to come to an agreement.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 24, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> I don't have that much problem at all with people saying the match is stupid because Galactus turned out to be not truly Omnipotent.


It also leaves us wondering why the hell you wanted an omnipotent vs omnipotent fight... That's just a draw that defies all 3rd dimensional logic we attempt to throw at it.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 24, 2009)

When has it ever stated or shown Aslan to be omnipotent in any source? We already know he isn't, considering the "Old Magic" or whatever which forced him to sacrifice himself on the stone table couldn't be negated. If he was omnipotent, meaning he could do anything, he would give the Old Magic a big *fuck you* and kill the Witch.


----------



## ∅ (Apr 24, 2009)

I still don't see why we can't solely go with feats and say Galactus. There are tons of characters that are said to be omnipotent yet has shown restrictions--why should we assume that those who haven't shown restrictions doesn't have any?

Odin: This machine is draining my omnipotence.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 24, 2009)

> When has it ever stated or shown Aslan to be omnipotent in any source?



According to spankdatbitch Aslan=Jesus=God.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 24, 2009)

No matter how you try to slice it, this thread was still completely moronic.  Two omnipotents fighting would end as a draw, or it was a spite thread because spankdatbitch set an omnipotent aganist someone who isn't.

And no, I haven't been convinced of Aslan's omnipotence.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 24, 2009)

Aslan hasn't done shit that's on par with Galactus. Please show me what he has done that's so impressive?


----------



## Fenix (Apr 24, 2009)

I can't believe you people turned this into a religion thread

Kudos


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 24, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Two omnipotents fighting would end as a draw



Not just a draw, an uber draw with paradoxes abound! I still wanna know why he thought it was a good idea...


----------



## Xaosin (Apr 24, 2009)

Lol, so true.
Kubo comes in and Bleach-worshippers troll them both to Troll-hell.

But seriously, any character shown to have restrictions even by ancient magic or logic, is obviously not Omnipotent.


----------



## Bender (Apr 24, 2009)

Seriously, can we move to the joke battledome already?


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Apr 24, 2009)

*Sheesh.*

*Doesn't even read the lastest page*

_Daaaaamn._ This crap still going on? 

And the unholy war continues.   
~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Apr 24, 2009)

Some comments on this thread

-According to Catholic Christian beliefs and their interpretation of the Bible, Jesus IS God.  He is 100% human and 100% divine.  "While there have been theological disputes over the nature of Jesus, Christians (trinitarians) generally believe that Jesus is God incarnate, God the Son, and "true God and true man" (or both _fully divine and fully human_)[3] According to this interpretation, he has every power that God has, which includes creating or destroying the universe. 

However, there is no more proof that the man _Jesus of Nazareth_ is God, than proof that there is a god in the first place.

-Not all Christian denominations believe Jesus is God.

-"According to the author, Aslan is not an allegorical portrayal of Christ, but rather a different, hypothetical, incarnation of Christ himself:" [1]

-"The letter, written from Magdalene College, Cambridge, where Lewis was a don, contradicts this. “Supposing there really was a world like Narnia . . . and supposing Christ wanted to go into that world and save it (as He did ours) what might have happened?” he wrote.
“The stories are my answer. Since Narnia is a world of talking beasts, I thought he would become a talking beast there as he became a man here. I pictured him becoming a lion there because a) the lion is supposed to be the king of beasts; b) Christ is called ‘the lion of Judah’ in the Bible.” [2]

If we are taking the Catholic Christian interpretation of the Bible as canon, then God = Jesus.  Aslan is an incarnation of Jesus by "word of God" (C.S Lewis).  Aslan stomps. 


Link removed [1]
Link removed [2]
Link removed [3]


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry, but it's already been long established that Galactus wins because he's awesome like that.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Apr 24, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Sorry, but it's already been long established that Galactus wins because he's awesome like that.



?

～ＴｈeHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Stroev (Apr 24, 2009)

What Carsul said, it's all beleif in whether Jesus is seperate from the trinity or united.

If he is seperate, he has limited feats, some that do work while dead or another dimension or something I read, which pales to Galactus.

If not, GG G.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 25, 2009)

Aslan isn't jesus, so enough of that gibber jabber.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, this thread.... just 

All of this pointless pseudo-religious debate and flamebaiting could be solved simply with *a few quotes from the books!*

It's been years since I read them and I haven't read all of them, so simply post the quotes of creating/destroying universes and such. That should settle this thing without any of this pointless flame war.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 25, 2009)

> What Carsul said, it's all beleif in whether Jesus is seperate from the trinity or united.
> 
> If he is seperate, he has limited feats, some that do work while dead or another dimension or something I read, which pales to Galactus.
> 
> If not, GG G.



I'd say this is a fair enough assumption Carsul,You're right that it could depend on what branch of christianity you're looking from.

But if it's seen from the common viewpoint where Jesus is seen as a manifestation of God, then He would be on par or above Galactus. 



> All of this pointless pseudo-religious debate and flamebaiting could be solved simply with a few quotes from the books!
> 
> It's been years since I read them and I haven't read all of them, so simply post the quotes of creating/destroying universes and such. That should settle this thing without any of this pointless flame war.




Well see the problem with that is that quoting the Feats of Aslan creating and destryoying the Narniaverse would take a long time,considering they are broken down in great detail over one or more chapters.


The points of view switch between characters frequently as Aslan goes about his work and it's a bit of a mess to go through.It goes into a lot of detail such as when he creates the animals and the trees out of nothing.

It's not quite as simple as it is in the book of  Genesis where  "God said.....'Let there be light' and it was so" 


But I'll look in a while and find the chapter names,and we'll go from there.




> Aslan isn't jesus, so enough of that gibber jabber.



C.S Lewis said Aslan was Christ in lion form.There's no denying that fact.






> -According to Catholic Christian beliefs and their interpretation of the Bible, Jesus IS God. He is 100% human and 100% divine. "While there have been theological disputes over the nature of Jesus, Christians (trinitarians) generally believe that Jesus is God incarnate, God the Son, and "true God and true man" (or both fully divine and fully human)[3] According to this interpretation, he has every power that God has, which includes creating or destroying the universe.
> 
> *However, there is no more proof that the man Jesus of Nazareth is God, than proof that there is a god in the first place.*



But this battle has nothing to do with if Jesus or even God exists.

Galactus is obviously a fictional character and his feats are taken at face value by the BD.

so it's only fair that claims about Aslan/Jesus/God should be taken seriously too if they come from reliable resource material.  




> Not all Christian denominations believe Jesus is God.



This is a valid point,and I will try to explain my view on the matter.

Hasn't the New testament made it clear that the First and original Christians (The disciples,Paul the Apostle) Worshipped Jesus as God?

Latter denominations were created when Christians began to disagree with some of the religions idea's or morals.It was based mainly on opinions rather than experiences like the apostles witnessed when they were with Jesus.

But for the sake of the argument I would like to stand by the Original code of the Religion, meaning that he is not viewed as a tool of God but God himself.




> Sorry, but it's already been long established that Galactus wins because he's awesome like that.



Once again....might I remind you that this is an actual battle and not a popularity contest 



> According to spankdatbitch Aslan=Jesus=God



No according to C.S Lewis and the Bible  Aslan=Jesus=God.

it's not something I pulled out of my ass, it's canon.



> But seriously, any character shown to have restrictions even by ancient magic or logic, is obviously not Omnipotent



Well if thats true let me ask you a question.

It seems noone has had any trouble believing that God himself is Omnipotent so far.

Yet in the Bible  it's said even God himself was not able to save mankind without Jesus dying for the sins of mankind.

So by your definition that would be a flaw and God would be no longer considered Omnipotent, yet everyone still says he is.

So if you go by your own rules that means that you cannot Judge Jesus or Aslan on being Omnipotent by them having to make that sacrifice to save others.

Aslan said himself in "The lion, The Witch,and the Wardrobe" that even he could not go against the deep magic and had to die to pay a price.

So going by that you would either have to accept the following...


1: God is not really Omnipotent because he couldn't get around the Rules of Sin

2: Aslan and Jesus could still possibly be considered Omnipotent because they had the same flaw that God came across. 




> And no, I haven't been convinced of Aslan's omnipotence.



In which case you simply choose to ignore the canon statements made by Lewis and the Bible.

And I would be wasting my time trying to further convince you if you still haven't grasped the idea.




> I still don't see why we can't solely go with feats and say Galactus. There are tons of characters that are said to be omnipotent yet has shown restrictions--why should we assume that those who haven't shown restrictions doesn't have any?



1: Because going by just feats would be trusting in simple Battledome Logic, something I've already showed in a previous post to be flawed as Hell.

Going by just Feats Aslan would stomp Jesus, for the simple fact that we never saw him do any thing nears as impressive as create or destroy a universe with ease.

But going by Canon sources, Aslan is in fact Jesus, who in turn is God himself.
See where I'm going with this?

2: Like i said before, God himself has shown restrictions in the fact that he still couldn't get around the law of Sin without sacrifice.

So going by those rules God should no longer be omnipotent,something I think most of you would disagree with.

So with a little deeper thinking, maybe this battle isn't so stupid after all.



> Aslan hasn't done shit that's on par with Galactus. Please show me what he has done that's so impressive?



Well has Galctus ever been able to talk or sing multiple universes into existence?

We know for a fact that he's at least created our universe and the Narnian version easily already simply from canon sources.

And Galactus is famous for destroying Galaxies? well Aslan/God was also written to destroy those universes he created just as easily when their time had come.

Even if Aslan hadn't already showed destructive powers on par with Galactus, you would have a hard time convincing me that it's not more impressive to create universes than destroy them. 




> When has it ever stated or shown Aslan to be omnipotent in any source? We already know he isn't, considering the "Old Magic" or whatever which forced him to sacrifice himself on the stone table couldn't be negated. If he was omnipotent, meaning he could do anything, he would give the Old Magic a big *fuck you* and kill the Witch



doesn't always work that way.

Even God couldn't get around the atonement of sin for mankind.

Does that mean he's not Omnipotent now? well by your definition it does.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 25, 2009)

Just find and post them, not just for this thread, but so we can finally get some kind of consensus on all of these Narnia threads


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 25, 2009)

How about you post the quote stating what C.S. Lewis said about Aslan. Because it's apparent that Jesus in Narnia isn't an omnipotent.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 25, 2009)

Here are some things that support the Claim of Aslan being Jesus I have found around the internet.

All of C.S Lewis's actual quotes are bolded throughout the paragraph.

There is also a lot of information about many other christian themes that are found throughout the books if you read the article. 

Endless Mike....I'll try to type the quotes from the book up later if I get some time.  




*C.S Lewis Quotes About the Chronicles of Narnia  *

 The Voyage of the Dawn Treader, the fifth book of the series, Aslan tells the children that although they must return to their own world, they can find him there also. Aslan says, "There I have another name. You must learn to know me by that name. This was the very reason why you were brought to Narnia, that by knowing me here for a little, you may know me better there" 


Some of Lewis' readers wonder what the significance of this statement is and begin to search for Aslan here on earth. Hila, an eleven year old girl from the United States asked Lewis what Aslan's name is in this world. His response was this:

*?As to Aslan's other name, well I want you to guess. Has there never been anyone in this world who (1.) Arrived at the same time as Father Christmas. (2.) Said he was the son of the great Emperor. (3.) gave himself up for someone else's fault to be jeered at and killed by wicked people. (4.) Came to life again. (5.) Is sometimes spoken of as a Lamb.... Don't you really know His name in this world? Think it over and let me know your answer! ?*



When CS Lewis penned the Narnia chronicles, he was already a celebrated Christian author. So how much did his Christian faith influence the way he wrote The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe and the other Narnia stories?
The power of imagination

As a child, Lewis had gone to church and known the stories of Jesus, but though he was told how important it was and how much it should mean to him, he never felt it for himself until he was much older.

But as he was writing for children, it occurred to him that if Christ came to them as a talking lion, if he was betrayed by a schoolboy, and cruelly killed, and astonished everyone by coming back from the dead, and if his death set the boy free and his coming back to life ended the eternal winter of Narnia, then maybe readers (and not just children) would grasp and feel the Christian story in a way he never had as a child.

*?Supposing?*, Lewis explained, *?that by casting all these things into an imaginary world, stripping them of their stained-glass and Sunday school associations, one could make them appear for the first time in their real potency??* And as he told one parent, *?When Laurence thinks he is loving Aslan, he is really loving Jesus: and perhaps loving him more than he ever did before.?*

So The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe is not exactly an allegory, where Aslan represents Jesus, and everything represents something else. Rather it is just the story of Christ coming to the land of talking animals as a lion, Aslan, just as Christians believe he came to earth as a human. When Lucy is distraught to learn that they will never be coming back to Narnia, thinking she will never meet Aslan on earth, he explains: ?But you shall meet me, dear one? But there I have a different name. You must learn to know me by that name.?



*Other Parts in the books that back up my point*

*Creation and evil*

In the same way, the other six Narnia books are full of Christian ideas and images.

The Magician?s Nephew is the Genesis of the Narnia chronicles. Just as the biblical book of Genesis goes back to the beginning, telling stories to explain how God created the world, how Adam and Eve were tempted by a talking snake and broke God?s rules by eating forbidden fruit, in this book, Lewis takes us back to the creation of Narnia.


We start with empty blackness, and then Aslan brings the world into being, bit by bit. The one thing that Lewis adds is that while in Genesis God speaks ? ?Let there be light? ? Aslan sings Narnia into existence. Aslan puts the humans in charge of Narnia, just as God tells Adam and Eve to rule the earth. And above all, the emphasis of both stories is on how good the world was that he made.


*The spiritual journey*


The Voyage of the Dawn Treader is the story of a literal journey, but also of Eustace?s spiritual journey. He starts out as a nasty piece of work, a lazy, greedy bully. But when he turns into a dragon, he sees himself as he really is for the first time, and he wants to change. He peels his outer skins off, but is still the same dragon, until Aslan painfully tears off all his dragon flesh. 

This is an image of Christian conversion: we can make changes on the surface, but only God can make us new people. Aslan finishes by immersing Eustace in water, a picture of baptism.


As a Christian, Lewis believed God was a Trinity ? Father, Son and Holy Spirit. So in Narnia, Aslan?s father is the Emperor-Over-the-Sea. And he breathes on his followers to empower them, just as Jesus in the gospel of John breathed on his disciples and said, ?Receive the Holy Spirit?.

*The end times*


The Bible talks about the last days before the end of the world, and the rule of the Beast, and the Antichrist who claims to be Christ. The Last Battle adapts the same story for the last days of Narnia, with Shift the ape dressing Puzzle the donkey up as Aslan.


It also deals with other religions. The Calormenes mistakenly worship Tash, who is really an evil spirit. When they invent ?Tashlan? on the basis that all religions are the same, Lewis presents that modern idea in a very bad light. And yet when Emeth, a good man who honestly worshipped Tash, meets Aslan, he is told, ?Child, all the service thou hast done to Tash, I account as service thou hast done to me.?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2009)

> Once again....might I remind you that this is an actual battle and not a popularity contest



This was never a battle. 

You claim to have created it with the idea that both sides were omnipotent. Obviously a lie comparing your belief in Aslan's superiority.

So you created a fight with an omnipotent and matched him against a guy that you knew was not omnipotent.

This is a spite thread and popularity is the recourse to the complete lack of anything resembling a fight.

Galactus cockstomps now and forever.



> Yet in the Bible it's said even God himself was not able to save mankind without Jesus dying for the sins of mankind.



The Bible is wrong. If God is omnipotent then there is nothing he can not do. He merely chose not to do it, perhaps out of a desire to allow us to make our own choices rather than actively manipulating us.



> Like i said before, God himself has shown restrictions in the fact that he still couldn't get around the law of Sin without sacrifice



Any restrictions God may or may not have would have to be entirely self-imposed, a refusal to act rather than an inability.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 25, 2009)

If Aslan was omnipotent, the book would have been like this.

"Aslan realized the White Witch was evil, so he breathed and the Witch was killed by the shockwave"


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 25, 2009)

Despite Alsan being the equivalent to Jesus, we see he isn't an omnipotent throughout the series. I already gave one indicator.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 25, 2009)

> This was never a battle.
> 
> *You claim to have created it with the idea that both sides were omnipotent. Obviously a lie comparing your belief in Aslan's superiority.
> *
> ...




I just love how you just keep judging me over and over when you know shit about me 

Yeah I did think Aslan was superior,but I never once thought of it as a stomp.

You know sometimes people might post threads because they want other peoples input, even if if they believe one of the characters is stronger.

I wonder if that thought ever once crossed your mind     




> *Galactus cockstomps now and forever.*




2: Haven't you Fapped enough my good man 

 Why not disprove me if you think this to be such a rape in Big G's favor.

"Galactus eats Galaxies" Thats about the extent of the evidence I've seen here to discredit me.




> The Bible is wrong. If God is omnipotent then there is nothing he can not do. He merely chose not to do it, perhaps out of a desire to allow us to make our own choices rather than actively manipulating us.




Wow...great job of contradicting yourself in the same post 

If the Bible is supposed to be the word of God given to man, don't you think it a bit hypocritical to say God is Omnipotent and then turn around and say that his word is wrong?

Wouldn't that mean that God isn't Omnipotent because he made a ...You know....Mistake? 

 I love how you suggest the bible is wrong, but have no trouble believing everything in a fictional comic book series written by a middle age man.

Thanks for the entertainment 



> If Aslan was omnipotent, the book would have been like this.
> 
> "Aslan realized the White Witch was evil, so he breathed and the Witch was killed by the shockwave"



but that wouldn't make a very good story now would it?

Aslan spared her for a time because she served the purpose of sacrificing him to appease the Deep magic.

It's a parallel to how christ let mere mortal soldiers nail him to a cross.
And you can't seriously tell me that you don't think Jesus could have killed them if he wanted to.

They were regualar guys with armor and swords...honestly  




> Any restrictions God may or may not have would have to be entirely self-imposed, a refusal to act rather than an inability.




I'm having a hard time finding that in the Bible for some reason 

Probably because it was never there to begin with.

It basically says Christ HAD to die.....or mankind would have been lost forever.




> Despite Alsan being the equivalent to Jesus, we see he isn't an omnipotent throughout the series. *I already gave one indicator.*




Which was already disproven by the bibles claim that even God himself could not have saved Mankind if his human incarnate Christ had not gave up his life for the human race.

God cannot allow sin into his presence,so the blood of christ was the only way to permanently clean the souls and spirit of sin after death.

By your rules, if even God was held to that standard then he would no longer be omnipotent would he.

But yet it's bible canon, so you can't use that to prove that Aslan and jesus were also not Omnipotent.

It's rather stupid to argue that point anyway when I've already proven pages back with scripture and quotes that Jesus and Aslan are different forms of God himself.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2009)

> Yeah I did think Aslan was superior,but I never once thought of it as a stomp.



Aslan is omnipotent. Galactus is not. You knew this when you created this thread. Given that, there is no possible way you could consider this anything other than a stomp.



> You know sometimes people might post threads because they want other peoples input, even if if they believe one of the characters is stronger.
> 
> I wonder if that thought ever once crossed your mind



It did but I dismissed it on account of the complete and utter 100% unlikeliness.



> It basically says Christ HAD to die.....or mankind would have been lost forever.



Because of God's unwillingness to act directly. It's not a very difficult concept.

If you're omnipotent you have no limits. If you do have limits then you are not omnipotent.



> Why not disprove me if you think this to be such a rape in Big G's favor.



You said nothing so suggest Aslan is anywhere near as awesome as Galactus. Not suprising considering there is nothing that could suggest such a thing.


> "Galactus eats Galaxies" Thats about the extent of the evidence I've seen here to discredit me.



Galactus doesn't eat galaxies, he absorbs energy from planets that have sentient life on them.



> If the Bible is supposed to be the word of God given to man, don't you think it a bit hypocritical to say God is Omnipotent and then turn around and say that his word is wrong?



God can do anything. Including lie. And I remind you that I am incapable of hypocrisy.



> Wouldn't that mean that God isn't Omnipotent because he made a ...You know....Mistake?



Being omnipotent doesn't mean you are incapable of making mistakes. In fact if he were incapable he wouldn't be omnipotent. God can do anything. Including make mistakes.



> I love how you suggest the bible is wrong, but have no trouble believing everything in a fictional comic book series written by a middle age man.


The comic book series has more credibility because it hasn't endured centuries of censorship from the various religions altering it to suit their own needs or justify their un-Christian behavior.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2009)

Galactus wins because he's fucking Galactus.

Fuck your religious debate.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 25, 2009)

> Aslan is omnipotent. Galactus is not. You knew this when you created this thread. Given that, there is no possible way you could consider this anything other than a stomp.



So you just basically admitted Aslan is Omnipotent, when you've already spent pages arguing that he's in fact not? 

And for the record...no I did not know at first that Galactus was not omnipotent, despite what you think you know.

I regarded him as a god.....with most of the usual godlike powers therein. 



> It did but I dismissed it on account of the complete and utter 100% unlikeliness.



go with your instinct next time then 



> Because of God's unwillingness to act directly. It's not a very difficult concept.



 The Bible said God couldn't get around the law of sin without Innocent blood being spilt,that is simply canon.

That is also not a  very hard concept to grasp 



> If you're omnipotent you have no limits. If you do have limits then you are not omnipotent.



Well if God had to find a way around the Law of sin why would you still consider him Omnipotent if it's playing by your own rules?



> You said nothing so suggest Aslan is anywhere near as awesome as Galactus. Not suprising considering there is nothing that could suggest such a thing.



 Let me put it in more simple terms so that maybe you can understand.

Creating Universes>>>>>>>>>>> Destroying Galaxies

Is that easy enough for you to comprehend?

And I see by you saying "awesome" you're still refering to a popularity contest.

Too bad that was never mentioned in the OP.



> > Galactus doesn't eat galaxies, he absorbs energy from planets that have sentient life on them



And?  

I'm still waiting to hear about these awesome powers that will wipe aslan out of existence.  



> Galactus wins because he's fucking Galactus.



 And might I remind you again that this is an actual battle and not "Who has the coolest name" thread  



> Fuck your religious debate.



Oh Wow......I can tell you're not biased in Galactus's favor at all :ho


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2009)

> So you just basically admitted Aslan is Omnipotent, when you've already spent pages arguing that he's in fact not?



Whether I think Aslan is omnipotent is immaterial. What matters is that you think he is.



> And for the record...no I did not know at first that Galactus was not omnipotent, despite what you think you know.


If Galactus were omnipotent then Aslan would not be superior to him. 

I believe the word "Derp" would be appropriate at this interjection.



> go with your instinct next time then



My instinct paints a far less flattering picture of you.



> The Bible said God couldn't get around the law of sin without Innocent blood being spilt,that is simply canon.



There is a very large difference between "can't" and "won't". As an omnipotent being God would fall squarely and utterly into the "won't" category.



> Well if God had to find a way around the Law of sin why would you still consider him Omnipotent if it's playing by your own rules?



He imposed a limit on himself. Given that self-imposed limit he would not deal with the problem directly so he chose to work around it.



> And I see by you saying "awesome" you're still refering to a popularity contest.
> 
> Too bad that was never mentioned in the OP.



The OP ceased to be relevant the moment this thread started. This is a popularity contest, my friend.



> I'm still waiting to hear about these awesome powers that will wipe aslan out of existence.



I don't recall saying anything to that effect.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 25, 2009)

> The Bible said God couldn't get around the law of sin without Innocent blood being spilt,that is simply canon.



Wait, so now you are saying that God is not omnipotent because He could not get around the Law of Sin without spilling innocent blood?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2009)

If he is not omnipotent then Aslan is not omnipotent and Galactus still wins. I can live with that conclusion.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 25, 2009)

> Whether I think Aslan is omnipotent is immaterial. What matters is that *you think he is*.



Only because the Bible and Lewis give more than enough proof that the thickest person should understand it.

You do realize he wrote the books in such a way for little kids to figure it out on their own right?

And somehow you...a teenager or adult don't understand it?

Uh huh....sounds like someone's trying to pull my leg 




> My instinct paints a far less flattering picture of you.



Paint away, lets see what develops 




> There is a very large difference between "can't" and "won't". As an omnipotent being God would fall squarely and utterly into the "won't" category.



unfortunently you can't prove that it was a question of "won't" instead of can't.

The Bible seems to somewhat disagree with you on that point.



> He imposed a limit on himself. Given that self-imposed limit he would not deal with the problem directly so he chose to work around it.



By sending a part of himself to be horribly tortured and die by cruxifiction?

Seems like an awful big price to pay for someone who should have been able to reach his goal much easier with his Omnipotent powers.





> The OP ceased to be relevant the moment this thread started. *This is a popularity contest*, my friend.




Only because you admit that Galactus would lose otherwise 

Big G's got more fappers in the Battledome, than Michael Jackson at an underage Orgy party.







> I don't recall saying anything to that effect.



So whats he going to do then?

Just stand there and be awesome ?

:




> If he is not omnipotent then Aslan is not omnipotent and Galactus still wins. I can live with that conclusion.



LOL...you're so silly,changing my words around like that. 

No...I was just suggesting that maybe some people should redefine their definition of what Omnipotent really means.



> Wait, so now you are saying that God is not omnipotent because He could not get around the Law of Sin without spilling innocent blood?



Not exactly...I'm pointing out that people need to take a closer look at what they think defines Omnipotence before they class it.

Pretty much everyone I've seen has had no trouble admitting that God was Omnipotent.

But Going by their "rules" he wouldn't be because he had to,as you said spill inncoent blood.

Under those terms he would no longer be omnipotent because he failed to find a way around it.

In other words their probably no such thing as true Omnipotence in the real universe.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> Only because the Bible and Lewis give more than enough proof that the thickest person should understand it.
> 
> You do realize he wrote the books in such a way for little kids to figure it out on their own right?
> 
> ...


*shrug* Not relevant.



> unfortunently you can't prove that it was a question of "won't" instead of can't.



Other way around. You can't prove it's can't instead of won't. The fact that God is omnipotent means he would have to be in the "won't" category. Prove he isn't.



> The Bible seems to somewhat disagree with you on that point.



Then the Bible is wrong.



> By sending a part of himself to be horribly tortured and die by cruxifiction?
> 
> Seems like an awful big price to pay for someone who should have been able to reach his goal much easier with his Omnipotent powers.



Can't say that it was a particularly intelligent decision but it was a decision none the less.



> Only because you admit that Galactus would lose otherwise



To the effect of the given rules, this is true, because you made Aslan omnipotent.



> Big G's got more fappers in the Battledome, than Michael Jackson at an underage Orgy party.



I assure you that however many "fappers" Galactus has, Jesus has many many many more.




> So whats he going to do then?
> 
> Just stand there and be awesome ?


Indeedy. Only, he'd probably not stand. More likely either float in the air or sit on his pimp throne.



> No...I was just suggesting that maybe some people should redefine their definition of what Omnipotent really means.



To what purpose?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 25, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There's a difference between can't and won't.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 25, 2009)

Seriously, what mod do I have to bribe to get this thread locked?


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 25, 2009)

> Other way around. You can't prove it's can't instead of won't. The fact that God is omnipotent means he would have to be in the "won't" category. Prove he isn't.



I think I'll choose the word of canon material over the rather flawed definition of Omnipotence in the BD.

Hope this doesn't change anything between us 



> Then the Bible is wrong.



Well then you would be saying God Wasn't Omnipotent and there goes the entire base of why you thought this match was unfair.






> Can't say that it was a particularly intelligent decision but it was a decision none the less.




Huh?  

But if God was omnipotent then he wouldn't be able to make mistakes right?

don't make a lot of sense when you use the general frame of mind on what Omnipotence is supposed to be.




> To the effect of the given rules, this is true, because *you made Aslan omnipotent.*




and yet not much earlier, everyone was bitching and complaining that Aslan was clearly not Omnipotent.

Please make up your mind 




> I assure you that however many "fappers" Galactus has, Jesus has many many many more.



Well of course....

I mean it's not like Galactus ever offered to save their souls from eternal damnation,so it's only natural he's more popular.

Galactus actually does quite the opposite 




> Indeedy. Only, he'd probably not stand. More likely either float in the air or *sit on his pimp throne*.



Awww but Pimp thrones are so overrated these days. 

I mean Hell....Even Itachi and Will Smith have done that scene before.




> To what purpose?



To get rid of the clearly flawed perception the average person has in what defines true Omnipotence.

By the rules you put forth, even God wouldn't be a true Omnipotent.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> I think I'll choose the word of canon material over the rather flawed definition of Omnipotence in the BD.



A: That's not proof.
B: It's not the OBD's canon. It's the actual definition of omnipotence.



> Well then you would be saying God Wasn't Omnipotent and there goes the entire base of why you thought this match was unfair.



A: Just because the Bible is wrong doesn't mean God isn't omnipotent. As previously established, God is perfectly capable of lying.
B: Not only does it eliminate my reasons for believing the match to be unfair, it eliminates literally your entire position.




> But if God was omnipotent then he wouldn't be able to make mistakes right?



If he were unable to make mistakes he wouldn't be omnipotent. As an omnipotent being he can do anything. Including make mistakes. 

Not that it was necessarily a mistake in the first place.



> don't make a lot of sense when you use the general frame of mind on what Omnipotence is supposed to be.



Doesn't make sense to you.



> and yet not much earlier, everyone was bitching and complaining that Aslan was clearly not Omnipotent.



*shrug* What others bitch and complain about have no bearing on the fact that this is a spite thread.



> Galactus actually does quite the opposite



In his defense, he did use Heralds to warn his victims to evacuate and some Heralds even led him to planets without sentient life. ^_^



> Awww but Pimp thrones are so overrated these days.



Galactus is bringing it back into style.



> To get rid of the clearly flawed perception the average person has in what defines true Omnipotence.



By "The average person" you of course mean you. 



> By the rules you put forth, even God wouldn't be a true Omnipotent.



Which rules? The rules that say that omnipotents have no limits? According to Christian canon God is 100% omnipotent. To this effect, any limits he has ever displayed would, by necessity, have to be self imposed if he were to be considered omnipotent.


But if you're willing to argue that God is not omnipotent, I'll gladly support the idea because that would leave you with no leg to stand on and we can go back the fight that would be totally stacked in G-diddy's favor as it should be.


----------



## Yellow Temperance (Apr 25, 2009)

hay guiz from now on characters that symbolically represent Jesus/God have their powers


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 25, 2009)

If you actually think that you are qualified to tell us what omnipotence is and is not, then you are a bigger fool than I originally thought.

Omnipotence is a concept that has been long debated, thus the Omnipotence Paradox.  It is a matter that will most likely never be truly solved.  Even so, in the OBD, it is assumed that omnipotents are at the highest level of power, which is why they achieve an auto-win when going against someone who isn't omnipotent.

After being ripped apart in this thread, you went back and made it so Aslan would be omnipotent once you found out that Galactus is not as to ensure the lion's victory.  Grunt and groan all you want, this will still be true.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 25, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> Which was already disproven by the bibles claim that even God himself could not have saved Mankind if his human incarnate Christ had not gave up his life for the human race.
> 
> God cannot allow sin into his presence,so the blood of christ was the only way to permanently clean the souls and spirit of sin after death.
> 
> ...


But bible canon isn't Narnia canon. Seriously wtf, they're two different franchises. C.S. Lewis does not define the canon policy of the Bible. What happens in the Bible is not what happens in Narnia. Just because C.S. Lewis stole the idea, there is no power indicator set in Narnia for Aslan to be an omnipotent.


----------



## Reddan (Apr 25, 2009)

Aslan is portrayed as knowing everything in the book. The problem is that people here have never read all of the books and many are basing their perceptions of Aslan on the films.

Deep Magic is the Holy Spirit. Aslan in the VOTDT says he always obeys his rules, when he becomes visible again due to a spell Lucy performs. Lucy is shocked anything she could do is capable of effecting Aslan, but he reminds her how he obeys the rules he makes.

My friend had her copy of TSC so I will post just some of Aslans feats from this book.

*"I have swallowed up girls and boys, women and men, kings and emperors, cities and realms", said the lion. It did not it if it were boasting nor as if it were sorry nor as if it were angry. It just said it."*

*"You would not have called to me unless I had been calling to you"* in reference to his all knowing abilities and his ability summon people across different universes.

*"Then Aslan roared so that the sun shook in the ski and thirty feet of the wall fell down before them."*
A sign of his power once again.

*"On my breath" said the lion. "I will blow you into the west of the world as I blew Eustace." She had been setting her teeth and clenching her fist for a terrible blasts of the lions breath, but the breath had really been so gentle that not even noticed the moment at which she left the earth* Narnia was 1000s of miles away.

_*"Don't you mind him," said Puddleglum. "There are no accidents. Our guide is Aslan and he was there when the giant king caused the letters to be cut, and he knew already all things that would come of them including this."*_
Again showing he is all knowing

*"Then Aslan explained to Caspian what Jill and Eustace were going back to and all  about experiment house: he seemed to know it quite as well a they did."*
Again more of his all knowing.

*"For they saw the wall fall down and a lion as large as a young elephant lying in the gap, and three figures in glittering clothes with weapons in their hands rushing upon them."* Aslan casually taking people between different universes including one guy, who was dead.

*"And the wall at Aslans words was made whole again."*

*The he opened his mouth wide and blew. But this time they had no sense of flying through the air instead it seemed that they remained still, and the wild breath of Aslan blew away the ship and the dead king and the castle and the snow and he winter sky. For all these things floated into the air like wreaths of smoke* Casually teleporting himself and two others hundreds of thousands of miles away.

*"And the dead king began to be changed. His white beard turned to grey and from gry to yellow and got shorter and vanished altogether......and suddenly he leaped up and stood before them a very young man, or a boy."* `Raising the dead and reversing the aging process with no trouble.


Now those are some feats of Aslan from just one book and he does not really do much in this book. The main books he acts in are TMN and TLB. Make of them what you may, but stop sprouting rubbish about his abilities.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 25, 2009)

Alright, now how many planets has Galactus destroyed? I forget.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2009)

He's been around since the universe began so I'm gonna say........alot.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't get this thread.

Assuming Aslan is omnipotent...then what is galactus supposed to do?

You said you want to compare who is stronger of the two. If aslan is indeed omnipotent, won't that immediately answer your question?


----------



## ∅ (Apr 26, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> B: It's not the OBD's canon. It's the actual definition of omnipotence.




1om·nip·o·tent 
Pronunciation:
\-tənt\
Function:
adjective
Etymology:
Middle English, from Anglo-French, from Latin omnipotent-, omnipotens, from omni- + potent-, potens potent
Date:
14th century
1often capitalized : almighty 1
2: *having virtually unlimited authority or influence *<an omnipotent ruler>
3obsolete : arrant
— om·nip·o·tent·ly adverb

Omnipotent OMNIP'OTENT, a. [supra.] 
1. Almighty; possessing unlimited power; all powerful. *The being that can create worlds must be omnipotent.*
2. Having unlimited power of a particular kind; *as omnipotent love.*


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 26, 2009)

> B: It's not the OBD's canon. It's the actual definition of omnipotence.



 It seems the definition of Omnipotence is varied and has different meanings among different individuals.

Proof of this can be seen right below where I've already proven your argument to be flawed.



> A: Just because the Bible is wrong doesn't mean God isn't omnipotent. As previously established, God is perfectly capable of lying.



Well lets take a look ay a few of the generally accepted rules of Omnipotence and see if your argument holds up.

1:A deity is able to do anything that is logically possible for it to do.

2:A deity is able to do anything that it chooses to do[2].

*3:A deity is able to do anything that is in accord with its own nature (thus, for instance, if it is a logical consequence of a deity's nature that what it speaks is truth, then it is not able to lie).*

According to the third term of definition God would no longer be Omnipotent if he was capable of lying.

This is because God outright says in the Bible that he is flawless and unable to lie about even the smallest details.

Therefore you can only come the conclusion that....

A) You were wrong about God being able to lie

B) God is not really Omnipotent because he has broken his own set of rules he established beforehand.

I think I'm leaning toward 'A' as the correct answer  




> If he were unable to make mistakes he wouldn't be omnipotent. As an omnipotent being he can do anything. Including make mistakes.



It's true that as an Omnipotent God should be capable of making mistakes as well, since anything is possible for him.

But as I've already pointed out an Omnipotent is also said not to be able to go against their own personal values or code of honor.

And God has clearly stated himself to be flawless and absolutely perfect in everyway.

By his own set rules making mistakes is not possible, otherwise he would not have kept his word and maintained his Omnipotence



> B: Not only does it eliminate my reasons for believing the match to be unfair, it eliminates literally your entire position.



And once again you've completely missed the point of what i was saying.

I'm not implying in any way that God is not in fact Omnipotent.

What I'm trying to show you that it's stupid to assume Jesus or Aslan were not Omnipotent just because they had to abide by the Law of Sin or The Deep Magic.

Omnipotents by rule to not go against their own laws, and this is why They were not easily able to rid themselves of their burdens when they died for their peoples sins.    



> *shrug* What others bitch and complain about have no bearing on the fact that *this is a spite thread.*



Believe in whatever makes you feel better. I'm not worrying about it anymore.



> By "The average person" you of course mean you.



By "Average" I mean Me, Yourself, and pretty much everyone else 

You're not above such idea's even if your inflated head wants to believe it.



> Which rules? The rules that say that omnipotents have no limits? According to Christian canon God is 100% omnipotent. To this effect, any limits he has ever displayed would, by necessity, have to be self imposed if he were to be considered omnipotent.



And God has indeed placed limits on himself, namely the fact that he is 100% perfect and flawless.

So your theory about him being able to lie has just been thrown out the window, because all agree that he is truly Omnipotent. 





> Doesn't make sense to you.



 It Doesn't make sense to you, because you don't bother to think outside of your little box of fixed beliefs.

It's really not a hard idea to comprehend at all. 




> But if you're willing to argue that God is not omnipotent, I'll gladly support the idea because that would leave you with no leg to stand on and we can go back the fight that would be totally stacked in G-diddy's favor as it should be.




No...I'm afraid not 

Because even if Aslan wasn't an Omnipotent he would still be on par or above  Galactus,due to the fact that he has also destroyed and even created Universes in the past.

So I fail to see how Galactus will be able to Successfully 'Eat' Aslan when I highly doubt the lion will stand there and let him do it in the first place.

And I'm sure the 'ultimate nullifyer' will have a lot of effect on a being that is capable of turning itself into a intagible spirit that is beyond reproach.  

But honestly the whole point of the argument seems to have completely flown over your head.

I'm not trying to say that God ain't Omnipotent, just that your so called proof that Aslan and Jesus aren't is flawed and just plain ignorant . 




> If you actually think that you are qualified to tell us what omnipotence is and is not, then you are a bigger fool than I originally thought.




Well if you'll look at the above posts I've already disproved Ona's little argument that totally goes against the Idea of God  being Omnipotent.

Who's the one that looks like a fool now  




> *After being ripped apart in this thread*



LOL....I don't know what thread you have been reading, but it sure as Hell isn't mine. 

I've been able to almost much single handedly counter all of the dumb shit that has been thrown at me thus far. 

Not so bad for a guy that's been "Torn apart" for the last 8 pages is it? 

And I think it's pretty funny how you guys decide to focus on me and completely ignore *Arednad's* Posts, which also make great canon points from the bible that you conviently ignore

Seems the Galactus Fanboys have yet to show me any real evidence to insure their heroes victory against Aslan.

This is pretty much the jist of what I'm hearing


*"Galactus will use his ultimate nullfier and blow Aslan out of existence"*

Too bad As God,Aslan is capable of turning into a spirit that is immune to any physical attack isn't it?

*"Galactus will Eat Narnia and Aslan"*


Too bad that Aslan won't just stand there and let Galactus eat him and destroy narnia isn't it?


*"Galactus Can fucking Destroy Galaxies"*

Too bad Aslan can Make and destroy entire universes at will isn't it?

I doubt killing Galactus will be much trouble for someone who talks universes into existence.


*"Galactus is just Fucking Awesome and Aslan and Christianity Sucks"*


Too bad I don't give a shit about your personal view on christianity,thats all irrelevant in this thread.





> you went back and made it so Aslan would be omnipotent once you found out that Galactus is not as to ensure the lion's victory. Grunt and groan all you want, this will still be true.



You can Grunt and Groan all you want to, but it won't change the fact that this statement is still full of shit.

I've already explained this before, but you probably decided to ignore it because it painted you in a much better light to pretend it never happened.

I changed the conditions of the OP because there were retarded people   who don't understand that to fight one form of God is to fight God Himself.

It's true I should have clarified that was the case in the OP, but it seems that is in the past now.

'Aslan Vs Galactus' has a better ring to it than 'Jesus Vs Galactus' so I decided to use the first choice.

anyone with even a basic knowledge of the bible and the Narnia books should know that..

1: Jesus is considered a third of the presence part of God, and is in truth the almighty in a human shell.

2: Aslan was intended to be not a representation of Christ, but the actual portrayal of him in a magical realm.

Lewis wrote the novels so even little kids could understand it, so if you've read the books you should realize it.

And if you don't have that basic knowledge that means that you've probably never read the books at all.

Which makes me wonder why the hell you decided to post in this thread in the first place. 



> Alright, now how many planets has Galactus destroyed? I forget.




And going by Bible and Narnia canon how many Universes has Aslan created and destroyed?

two actually...... The Narnia Verse and Our Own.


And if you want to get technical he heavily hinted that he destroyed the World of Charn, from where the White Witch came from as well.

And I'm letting you off easily considering ,that it's generally accepted that as God he creates and destroys EVERY Universe when it's time has run out




> He's been around since the universe began so I'm gonna say........alot.



Just Not more than Aslan Unfortunently  



> I don't get this thread.
> 
> Assuming Aslan is omnipotent...then what is galactus supposed to do?
> 
> You said you want to compare who is stronger of the two. If aslan is indeed omnipotent, won't that immediately answer your question?



In theory yes it will.

The trouble is that people still want to argue about Aslan/Jesus being Omnipotent even through it's long been canonized that he is actually God himself.

And despite what the others want to beleive, I actually thought that Galctus was Omnipotent when I started the thread.

He was inspired by the Christian God anyway, so I thought he would serve as the 'God the son figure' for the Marvel verse, seeing as there are two other deities associated with him.

Which in turn represent the Holy trinity of the Christian Dogma


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2009)

You know, I haven't read Narnia yet. . . but it's actually based on the Christian Bible for its cosmology?

If so, then it'd be divine power vs. sci-fi, cosmic stuff.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm atheist so I don't believe in God, so all this Aslan = God thing is meaningless to me. Where are the feats of Aslan being able to so much as put a dent on Galactus? I've read all the Narnia books and he was not the least bit impressive.

Let's see Aslan tank this:


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 26, 2009)

> But bible canon isn't Narnia canon. Seriously wtf, they're two different franchises. C.S. Lewis does not define the canon policy of the Bible. What happens in the Bible is not what happens in Narnia. Just because C.S. Lewis stole the idea, there is no power indicator set in Narnia for Aslan to be an omnipotent.




I would like to once again call your attention to the bolded parts in the article you will see below my words.

It basically states that Lewis intended Aslan not as a representation of Christ,but a story of him coming to that in the form of a lion.

The fact they take place in different lands, doesn't matter in the slightest in this argument. 

Aslan is Jesus, and Jesus is God, there's no denying it in canon anymore.

_“*Supposing*”, Lewis explained, “*that by casting all these things into an imaginary world, stripping them of their stained-glass and Sunday school associations, one could make them appear for the first time in their real potency?*” And as he told one parent, “*When Laurence thinks he is loving Aslan, he is really loving Jesus: and perhaps loving him more than he ever did before.*”

*So The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe is not exactly an allegory, where Aslan represents Jesus, and everything represents something else. Rather it is just the story of Christ coming to the land of talking animals as a lion, Aslan, just as Christians believe he came to earth as a human.* When Lucy is distraught to learn that they will never be coming back to Narnia, thinking she will never meet Aslan on earth, he explains: “But you shall meet me, dear one… But there I have a different name. You must learn to know me by that name.”
_




> There's a difference between "Can't" and "Won't"



Well the Bible pretty much said that God *couldn't* because trying to get around it would be breaking the rules he had already set.

And one rule of Omnipotence states that the said Deity will go by any law they set in stone, and will also not go against anything that is in their Nature.

Therefore God would not have been Omnipotent if he had broken his own rule.

And so Aslan and Jesus had to die for their peoples sins.


*



			I'm atheist so I don't believe in God, so all this Aslan = God thing is meaningless to me.
		
Click to expand...

*
Which serves absolutely no purpose whatsoever in the Battledome.

Noone here cares whether the Bible is right or wrong,it's irrellevant.

But the rules of the battledome say that all canon evidence presented will be used to gauge any given battle.

So that means that here The Bible and the Narnia books are just as canon as any Comic book series from Marvel.

According to C.S Lewis Aslan is Christ in Lion Form.

And then According to the Bible,Christ is merely God walking the earth in a human shell.

So that means Aslan is also God and therefor has all of his powers shown, whether in Narnia or the Bible It's self. 



> Where are the feats of Aslan being able to so much as put a dent on Galactus? I've read all the Narnia books and he was not the least bit impressive.



Aslan won't have to attack and put a dent in Galactus, because that's not Gods style anyway.

Why not just wish him away to the core of the hottest sun in the universe or drop him in a black hole?

and Aslan controlls all matter in the universe anyway so he could just
disinegrate G's body without touching him.

And I myself think creating Universes out of nothing is pretty Damn impressive actually.

Better Than Galactus who only knows how to destroy.



> Let's see Aslan tank this: Le Train Bleu



As God Aslan can turn himself into a intagible spirit form that cannot be touched by flesh nor other spirits.

After all God is really Spirit and can take whatever form he wants.

Aslan won't have to tank anything,it'll go right through him if he desires it.

All Galactus has shown is brute force, something that is Useless against someone like Aslan.



> You know, I haven't read Narnia yet. . . but it's actually based on the Christian Bible for its cosmology?



Not just based....Aslan is actually supposed to be Jesus in the books.



> If so, then it'd be divine power vs. sci-fi, cosmic stuff.



Pretty much


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 26, 2009)

And when have you actually provided canon evidence for omnipotence? Even once? Go through your post and point it out. And as for Charn, IIRC, she destroyed her world using some evil spell. Unless Aslan went back and destroyed it again for no apparent reason.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Apr 26, 2009)

This thread makes my head hurt 

AS ALREADY STATED, if you believe that the Catholic Christian interpretation of God is canon, then Aslan stomps due to being omnipotent.  If not, then Galactus stomps.



Carsul said:


> Some comments on this thread
> 
> -According to Catholic Christian beliefs and their interpretation of the Bible, Jesus IS God.  He is 100% human and 100% divine.  "While there have been theological disputes over the nature of Jesus, Christians (trinitarians) generally believe that Jesus is God incarnate, God the Son, and "true God and true man" (or both _fully divine and fully human_)[3] According to this interpretation, he has every power that God has, which includes creating or destroying the universe.
> 
> ...



/thread


----------



## Tiger (Apr 26, 2009)

Feats of actual Aslan IN Narnia, or GTFO.

Feats of Galactus are everywhere...saying "he's God so he wins" makes you sound like a fucking moron.

Gods are everywhere in *fiction*, and they get beaten by other god-like beings all the time.

So once again, post Aslan's actual feats or this thread fails hard, and we assume that Narnia's god was a weak god indeed.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 26, 2009)

> And when have you actually provided canon evidence for omnipotence? Even once? Go through your post and point it out.




I'll give you four reasons....


1:It's been proven by cano statements that Aslan/Jesus is God, who just so happens to be Omnipotent. This one is pretty much obvious

2: Aslan and Jesus were seen to be able to do whatever they desired in their own worlds,even manipulate matter, and restore people back from the dead.

Not to mention breaking the laws of Physics by walking on water, and being able to fly and make others do the same without wings.and many other miracles too numerous to mention.

3: Aslan and Jesus did actually die,but only to fullfill the penalty of the laws of sin to save Mankind.

As God, Even Aslan and Jesus could not get around this rule because breaking it would also be breaking their own rules God had set beforehand.

had they tried to go around this rule it would have proved they were in fact not Omnipotent.

4: The Bible and Lewis confirms that Jesus and Aslan were only able to be killed because they had chosen to be vulnerable that way.

This supports their Omnipotence because it proves they cannot even be killed unless it is their will. 



> And as for Charn, IIRC, she destroyed her world using some evil spell. Unless Aslan went back and destroyed it again for no apparent reason.




No....The White Witch destroyed all of the people of her world with an evil spell, but left the world intact.

But then Aslan later implied that he had put an end to the entire universe in which Charn once was a part of.

there's a world of difference from Mass Genocide,and Destroying an entire Universe.




> Feats of actual Aslan IN Narnia, or GTFO.



If you dislike the thread so much why don't you GTFO?

I've shown more than enough evidence to suggest Galactus will get his ass handed to him,so deal with it. 




> Feats of Galactus are everywhere...saying "he's God so he wins" makes you sound like a fucking moron.



funny...seems I recall you saying something very hypocritical to the effect of

*"Galactus wins because he's Fucking Gaalctus"*

So turns out you're the biggest Fucking Moron of them all 

I only say 'Aslan is God' because it's actual Canon in the original source material.

just the way it is. 



> Gods are everywhere in fiction, and they get beaten by other god-like beings all the time.



Sure they do...If they actually have something capable of defeating that said god.

Turns out that I've seen pretty much shit that Galactus can do to Aslan from the evidence presented.

These amazing feats that you speak of are nothing more than 'Galactus blowing Galaxies away' or 'eating planets'.

Those kind of Physical attacks have never been shown to work against God or Aslan, so Why don't you give me some decent evidence or just shut your big mouth?




> So once again, post Aslan's actual feats or this thread fails hard, and we assume that Narnia's god was a weak god indeed.



Creating Universes out of nothing is a feat Moron.... 

And a hell of a lot impressive than Galactus's little destruction of mere Galaxies. 

And you prove your stupidity by underestimating Aslan just because he's not making big ass explosions, and Nuking planets on screen, DBZ style.

Aslan doesn't need a destructive tool like "the Ultimate Nullifier" because as God he could break his opponent apart at a cellular level or just make it as if they never existed. 

How many times do I have to tell you that I can't seperate Aslan and God, because they're the same Fucking entity!

It makes no difference if he goes by Aslan, Jesus, or God the end result will be the same.

but if you want to to just use Aslan..... 

Aslan has been shown to be able to manipulate whatever matter he desires in the universe, and has the most advanced form of Pre cognition in existence.

I'm talking the kind where he knows exactly what events will happen from the beginning of time untill the end.

Galactus will Never get anywhere near him, before Aslan breaks him part with his God powers.   

Not that Galactus's physical attacks will hurt him anyway, unless he actually wills it.You see it was his choice to let the witch kill him in the first place. 

and even then there's the whole problem that Aslan/Jesus/Whatever can bring himself back to life as many times as he wants.

So yeah....whether just Aslan or in God form Galactus is going to lose


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Apr 26, 2009)

Addressing the issue of omnipotence:



Onomatopoeia said:


> A: That's not proof.
> B: It's not the OBD's canon. It's the actual definition of omnipotence.



There is no one set definition of omnipotence.  Come to the philosophy corner and claim that, and you'll get a slap in the face.





Onomatopoeia said:


> A: Just because the Bible is wrong doesn't mean God isn't omnipotent. As previously established, God is perfectly capable of lying.


According to the Catholic Christian interpretation of the Bible it is against his nature to do so.  Nor is the Catholic Christian God capable of bending logic, i.e. doing something and not doing something at the same time.  See levels of omnipotence - 




Onomatopoeia said:


> B: Not only does it eliminate my reasons for believing the match to be unfair, it eliminates literally your entire position.


Actually, all it proves is that you know absolutely nothing about omnipotence.  Why does a being have to be absolutely omnipotent in order to create and destroy the universe?  Just because a being has these powers doesn't mean it has the power to do ANYTHING.


----------



## Reddan (Apr 26, 2009)

Carsul said:


> This thread makes my head hurt
> 
> AS ALREADY STATED, if you believe that the Catholic Christian interpretation of God is canon, then Aslan stomps due to being omnipotent.  If not, then Galactus stomps.
> 
> ...



Even if we do not accept Aslan=Jesus=Christian God (which is do) Aslans feats alone make it far from a stomp. 

I have posted feats of him transforming men into donkeys. Whats to stop Aslan transforming Galactus into a donkey at the start of the fight. I have also posted feats of him easily jumping to different universes. If the fight was going really bad why could Aslan not just jump into a different universe. 

Also it's great Galactus can eat worlds, but Aslan growled and the SUN shook. Aslan also hands out punishment to stars. Plus Aslan has such ridiculous foreknowledge that he would know all of Galactus's moves. 

From feats alone as soon as the match began Aslan could simply teleport to woods containing all the woods and end whatever universe Galactus was on and thats if he did not transform him into an animal beforehand.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 26, 2009)

arednad said:


> Even if we do not accept Aslan=Jesus=Christian God (which is do) Aslans feats alone make it far from a stomp.
> 
> I have posted feats of him transforming men into donkeys. Whats to stop Aslan transforming Galactus into a donkey at the start of the fight. I have also posted feats of him easily jumping to different universes. If the fight was going really bad why could Aslan not just jump into a different universe.
> 
> ...




Thank you for posting actual feats. If this is true, then obviously he'd win. Ending someone's universe is a pretty clear win.

Any chance you'd provide some kind of proof of these feats? If it's not simply "implied" that is. If it's just an old wife's tail that Aslan could do these things, then it's a different story altogether.


----------



## Reddan (Apr 26, 2009)

It's in the Last Battle I sadly don't have the book, but he basically calls all the people in the Narnian universe together judges the good and the bad, calls down the stars, extinguishes the sun and then says its finished and has Peter shut the door on the universe. I dont have my book with me and its hard to find actual quotes, but here is one of him judging everyone there.

_*But as they came right up to Aslan one or the other of two things happened to each of them. They all looked straight in his face, I don't think they had any choice about that. And when some looked, the expression of their faces changed terribly -- it was fear and hatred: except that, on the faces of Talking Beasts, the fear and hatred lasted only for a fraction of a second. You could see that they suddenly ceased to be Talking Beasts. They were just ordinary animals. And all the creatures who looked at Aslan in that way swerved to their right, his left, and disappeared into his huge black shadow which (as you have heard) streamed away to the left of the doorway. The children never saw them again. I don't know what became of them. But the other looked in the face of Aslan and loved him, though some of them were very frightened at the same time. And all these came in at the Door, in on Aslan's right. There were some queer specimens among them. Eustace even recognized one of those very Dwarfs who had helped to shoot the Horses. But he had not time to wonder about that sort of thing (and anyway it was no business of his) for a great joy put everything else out of his head."*_


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 26, 2009)

> Thank you for posting actual feats. If this is true, then obviously he'd win. *Ending someone's universe is a pretty clear win.*
> 
> Any chance you'd provide some kind of proof of these feats? If it's not simply "implied" that is. If it's just an old wife's tail that Aslan could do these things, then it's a different story altogether.




*]From the Last Battle*

This is after Aslan Says "it's time" to commence the end of Narnia.[/B]


Page 188

"Immediately the the sky became full of shooting stars. even one shooting star is a fine thing to see: but these were dozens, and the scores, and then hundreds, till it was like a silver rain: and it went on and on"


*Aslan wakes father time, an enormous giant who arises at the end of time.*


Page 188


"And the dark patch in the sky rose and became the shape of a man, the hugest of all giants" 

*Aslans call tears the fabric of the world by making the Sun and moon start to die in front of them*

Pg 196

"At last the sun came up. when it did, The Lord diggory and the lady polly looked at each other and gave a little Nod; these two in a dying world had once seen a dying sun, and so at once they knew at once that this sun was also dying.

It was three...twenty times as big as it ought to be, and very dark red. As it's rays fell upon the great time giant, he turned red too, and in the reflection of that sun the whole waste of shoreless waters looked like blood.

Then the moon came up, quite in her wrong position, very close to the sun, and she also looked red. And at the sight of her the sun began shooting out great flames, like whiskers of snakes of crimson fire toward her. It is as if he were an octopus trying to draw her to himsel in his tentacles.

And perhaps he did draw her. At any rate she came to him, slowly at first, but then more and more quickly, till at last his long flames licked round her and the two ran together and became one huge ball like a burning coal

Great lumps of fire came dropping out of it into the sea and cluds of steam rose up"


*Remember the giant from before, that Aslan controlls? Just how big is he and how powerful?*

Pg 197


"Then Aslan said, "Now make an End" "

The giant threw his horn into the sea.

Then he stretched out one arm-very black it looked,and thousands of miles long-across the sky until his hand reached the sun.

He took the sun and squeezed it in his hand as you would squeeze an orange.

And instantly there was total darkness"


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 26, 2009)

Carsul said:


> This thread makes my head hurt
> 
> AS ALREADY STATED, if you believe that the Catholic Christian interpretation of God is canon, then Aslan stomps due to being omnipotent.  If not, then Galactus stomps.


The Catholic Bible and Narnia ARE TWO SEPARATE CONTINUITIES. If some dumbass takes inspiration from the Bible, that's all there is to it. It's like saying feats in Flash Gordan are allowed for Star Wars Canon because George Lucas was inspired and took some of the ideas from it.



spankdatbitch said:


> I'll give you four reasons....
> 
> 
> 1:It's been proven by cano statements that Aslan/Jesus is God, who just so happens to be Omnipotent. This one is pretty much obvious


Aslan is not jesus. Not even fucking close. You can't take Star Trek canon and apply it to Star Wars. You can't take Marvel canon and apply it to DC.


> 2: Aslan and Jesus were seen to be able to do whatever they desired in their own worlds,even manipulate matter, and restore people back from the dead.


1. Aslan or Jesus was never seend to do whatever they want. 
2. Restoring the dead is not a sign of omnipotence.


> Not to mention breaking the laws of Physics by walking on water, and being able to fly and make others do the same without wings.and many other miracles too numerous to mention.


Okay, he can do all that. Won't harm Galactus in any way shape or form. Evidence for omnipotence is lacking.


> 3: Aslan and Jesus did actually die,but only to fullfill the penalty of the laws of sin to save Mankind.


So what? So he can regenerate after he dies? A gnat is a gnat is a gnat in whatever life time they take. He can't harm Galactus.


> As God, Even Aslan and Jesus could not get around this rule because breaking it would also be breaking their own rules God had set beforehand.


That tells us he isn't omnipotent. Thanks for telling us you're full of shit.


> had they tried to go around this rule it would have proved they were in fact not Omnipotent.


Quite the opposite actually.


> 4: The Bible and Lewis confirms that Jesus and Aslan were only able to be killed because they had chosen to be vulnerable that way.


The Bible has nothing to do with this. Shut up about the Bible. You give me author statements about fucking NARNIA and not the fucking bible. If not, it's hyperbole and can be tossed out the fucking window. I mean, if you gave me a statement from Lewis stating Aslan can do what jesus can do, I'll accept he has Jesus level powers. Jesus himself is not omnipotent. God is. And I know God=Jesus=Holy Spirit polytheism crap, but it isn't stated Jesus is omnipotent. Only god. Jesus can turn into God or something, fine, but Aslan can't turn into god. Thus this obscure omnipotent garbage doesn't apply.


> This supports their Omnipotence because it proves they cannot even be killed unless it is their will.


No it doesn't. It doesn't support Omnipotence at all. If they were omnipotent they'd be able to do anything they ever fucking wanted. They'd be able to follow the rules and not have to die, because they could do it.


> No....The White Witch destroyed all of the people of her world with an evil spell, but left the world intact.
> 
> But then Aslan later implied that he had put an end to the entire universe in which Charn once was a part of.
> 
> there's a world of difference from Mass Genocide,and Destroying an entire Universe.


Paraphrase that statement from the source.


> If you dislike the thread so much why don't you GTFO?
> 
> I've shown more than enough evidence to suggest Galactus will get his ass handed to him,so deal with it.


You have shown exactly zero evidence for omnipotence. 



I couldn't give a damn about Galactus. I want evidence for omnipotence.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 26, 2009)

> The Catholic Bible and Narnia ARE TWO SEPARATE  If some dumbass takes inspiration from the Bible, that's all there is to it. It's like saying feats in Flash Gordan are allowed for Star Wars Canon because George Lucas was inspired and took some of the ideas from it.



No they're not, at least within the world of fanstasy  

Not when the author Plain out states that Said character is the same Jesus Christ that came to earth 2000 years ago. 

I think we're all aware that Aslan and the Narnia verse are fictional.Too bad that doesn't matter within the Battledome though.

As long as the source material is genuine we can take a statement like that from Lewis and use it as canon within the battledome.

So in here Aslan is indeed Jesus who in turn is God, as stated within the Bible. 

Without looking at the whole picture Aslan would only be a magical talking lion within a magical land.

Which is a nice enough story but completely takes away from the entire purpose of the novels.  




> Aslan is not jesus. Not even fucking close. You can't take Star Trek canon and apply it to Star Wars. You can't take Marvel canon and apply it to DC.




The difference is that SW and ST pretty much have nothing in common except being about adventures in outer space.

While Aslan is comfirmed to be a form of the Christian God in another World.

And add to that the fact that the main characters from the stories are children from our world, and the whole point of the books is to bring kids closer to christ.

It's not even fair to compare that to SW and ST. Maybe the day SW and ST start having frequent crossovers you'll have a leg to stand on.



> 1. Aslan or Jesus was never seend to do whatever they want.
> 2. Restoring the dead is not a sign of omnipotence.



1: Actually yeah they were able to do pretty much what they wanted aside from skipping out on the Law of sin/Deep magic.

but that proves nothing because it's a law that was set into effect by God himself when Lucifer sinned and was thrown from heaven.

2: No but it sure will make it hard for Galactus to kill him when he can revive himself, or anyone he chooses.

Aslan and Jesus are Omnipotent, so they had to abide by their own set of rules. It's not in Gods nature to break his own commandments. 


> > Okay, he can do all that. Won't harm Galactus in any way shape or form. Evidence for omnipotence is lacking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 26, 2009)

> Omnipotents can't have any limits. Period. Other wise they're not Omnipotent.



Indeedy.


> Whats to stop Aslan transforming Galactus into a donkey at the start of the fight.


Galactus is not a man. Aslan has never transformed anyone like him. Prove he can.

Also, Galactus can change his own shape. ^_^



> but Aslan growled and the SUN shook. Aslan also hands out punishment to stars



Great, Aslan can make stars afraid. Galactus is at least a galaxy buster.



> I have also posted feats of him easily jumping to different universes. If the fight was going really bad why could Aslan not just jump into a different universe.



BFR, Galactus autowins. ^_^



> Plus Aslan has such ridiculous foreknowledge that he would know all of Galactus's moves.



Galactus has such ridiculous foreknowledge that he would know all of Aslan's moves.



> From feats alone as soon as the match began Aslan could simply teleport to woods containing all the woods and end whatever universe Galactus was on.



A: CIS is on. If Aslan is indeed Jesus, he would not end an entire universe just to beat Galactus.
B: BFR ^_^


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 26, 2009)

Carsul said:


> According to the Catholic Christian interpretation of the Bible it is against his nature to do so. Nor is the Catholic Christian God capable of bending logic, i.e. doing something and not doing something at the same time.



If, as previously established, the Bible were lying, the Catholic Christianity interpretation would mean exactly jack squat and God would indeed be capable of both those things.



> Why does a being have to be absolutely omnipotent in order to create and destroy the universe?  Just because a being has these powers doesn't mean it has the power to do ANYTHING.



Indeedy. But I'm not the one who claimed God to be omnipotent, nor did I ever claim any such thing. I'm going to neg you for putting words in my mouth.

If you want to argue with a Christian that God doesn't absouletly HAVE to be omnipotent to create a universe be my guest.


----------



## Red (Apr 26, 2009)

Jesus wins. According to the Author Aslan is Jesus. According to orthodox canon Jesus is God. According to canon god is omnipotent. How is this not a stomp in Aslan's favor?


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Apr 26, 2009)

Galactus just needs to take a hint from the friendly hunters in Africa. He's a lion, even if he is jesus, he is jesus trapped in a lion's body! And Galactus wins/


----------



## Reddan (Apr 26, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Indeedy.
> 
> Galactus is not a man. Aslan has never transformed anyone like him. Prove he can.
> 
> ...


1. Aslan has stripped a star of his power and then imprisoned him on an island and the mere mention of his name has caused the demon Tash to disappear. Aslans reality warping is at such a level where he sings and a universe pops up. If you can sing a universe into existence logic suggest you probably have enough  power to warp a non universal threat into a donkey.

2. Does not matter if Galactus can change his own shape or not, because he is having his powers stripped and transformed into a donkey. He becomes a donkey and donkeys cannot change their shape.

3. When all you do is growl and the sun shakes it does suggest you have considerable more power than hurting stars.

4. Find Aslan teleports Galactus out of the universe then so he gains the win. Looks like Aslan auto wins.

5. Please post proof of Galactus'  foresight and ability to tell the future. I have shown several times how Aslan knows everyones story and what is going on in various different universes. Not to mention he knows future events thousands of years in the future etc.

6. If you try and put CIS by finall admitting Aslan is Jesus then you give him in greater feats. Jesus destroys the universe and leads myriads of angels. Galactus struggles with one measly demon. How would he cope against millions and millions of them and a guy, who destroys and then recreates the universe for fun.

P.S 
God obviously does not have to be omnipotent to create the universe, but catholic/high anglican canon say he is. For catholics church teachings and Bible make up canon so he is omnipotent.
Also Aslan is not trapped in lion form. He often appears in other forms like a lamb, a cat, a normal lion, an albatross and finally he appears in his true form at the end of the last battle.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 26, 2009)

> [snip]If you can sing a universe into existence logic suggest you probably have enough power to warp a non universal threat into a donkey.



Oh so we're back to being logical, now? Ok, that's cool.

In response I can only say the suggestion of power is irrelevant where feats are concerned. *shrug*



> 2. Does not matter if Galactus can change his own shape or not, because he is having his powers stripped and transformed into a donkey. He becomes a donkey and donkeys cannot change their shape.



No one ever said anything about taking his powers. They said he would merely change his shape. This is why I specified that Galactus is capable of doing so of his own free will.



> 3. When all you do is growl and the sun shakes it does suggest you have considerable more power than hurting stars.



*shrug*. Again, the suggestion of power is irrelevant where feats are concerned. Aslan's feat was making the sun shake. Ring a ding ding.



> 4. Find Aslan teleports Galactus out of the universe then so he gains the win. Looks like Aslan auto wins.



Provide proof of such a feat.


> 5. Please post proof of Galactus' foresight and ability to tell the future. I have shown several times how Aslan knows everyones story and what is going on in various different universes. Not to mention he knows future events thousands of years in the future etc.



The Power Cosmic allows it's wielder to accomplish anything they put their mind to. As the primary wielder of said power, Galactus should be more than capable of accomplishing such a task as seeing future events thousnads of years from now.

But I did say the logical suggestion of power is not the same as feat didn't I? I shall do a search.



> 6. If you try and put CIS by finall admitting Aslan is Jesus then you give him in greater feats. Jesus destroys the universe and leads myriads of angels. Galactus struggles with one measly demon. How would he cope against millions and millions of them and a guy, who destroys and then recreates the universe for fun.



Yes, as an omnipotent being Galactus would be quite outmatched by Jesus. But this is a matter of feats, which I was replying to. Does Galactus have better feats than an omnipotent? Probably not.

Also, your "one measly demon" comment suggests an attempt to downplay Galactus' feats. 



> God obviously does not have to be omnipotent to create the universe, but catholic/high anglican canon say he is. For catholics church teachings and Bible make up canon so he is omnipotent.



This is, in fact, my point. ^)^


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 26, 2009)

It seems to me that the real problem here is the question of God's omnipotence.  This is a thread that will not end because of the beliefs on both ends.  However, spankdatbitch is completely unable to prove that Aslan is omnipotent based on his Narnia feats, or show him tanking an attack on the level that Galactus can dish out, that much is clear.  

Galactus has on at least two occasions entered the realm of beings who are in complete control within said realms and done well aganist them, even winning one of these fights.  I am referring to Mephisto and Aggamatto.

Considering that spankdatbitch has not shwn evidence that Aslan could survive an attact from Galactus, or the Ultimate Nullifier, I will accept his concession.


----------



## enzymeii (Apr 26, 2009)

This debate seems to boil down to two schools of thought.
1) Aslan is a fucking Lion.  Galactus steps on him, much less, he UN's him.
2) Aslan is God, and God > Galactus.

That being said, I'd say that Galactus kills Aslan's corporeal form with ease, only to have Aslan manifest as some kind of giant lion made of light and tear Galactus' head off.  It'd probably look something like this:


----------



## Red (Apr 26, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> It seems to me that the real problem here is the question of God's omnipotence.  This is a thread that will not end because of the beliefs on both ends.  However, spankdatbitch is completely unable to prove that Aslan is omnipotent based on his Narnia feats, or show him tanking an attack on the level that Galactus can dish out, that much is clear.
> 
> Galactus has on at least two occasions entered the realm of beings who are in complete control within said realms and done well aganist them, even winning one of these fights.  I am referring to Mephisto and Aggamatto.
> 
> Considering that spankdatbitch has not shwn evidence that Aslan could survive an attact from Galactus, or the Ultimate Nullifier, I will accept his concession.


Even if we go with the notion that God isn't omnipotent he's still a multiversal level threat creating several heavens and hells by commanding them into exists. In the orthodox setting he used the "word" and as John in his gospel stated the word is jesus. 

If you want to go with the strongest jesus I know from the gospel of Judas in the gnostic belief then he he's stronger than the catholic god being the complete Aeon of Monad while the christian God in all his multiversal shenningans is just an incomplete child of Sophie.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, but _if_ Aslan is Jesus, that means he has all the feats and powers of Jesus, not his more powerful incarnation, God. Jesus himself is not an omnipotent. Is other form, God, is.


----------



## Red (Apr 26, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Yes, but _if_ Aslan is Jesus, that means he has all the feats and powers of Jesus, not his more powerful incarnation, God. Jesus himself is not an omnipotent. Is other form, God, is.


They're the same exact person according to Catholics.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 27, 2009)

> Indeedy



Wrong!

One restriction for an Omnipotent is the inability to go against their own Laws.

Because doing so would take away their Omnipotence.



> Galactus is not a man. Aslan has never transformed anyone like him. Prove he can.



If Aslan can Transmute an entire universe into existence,I hardly think turning Galactus into a bug would be that difficult




> Great, Aslan can make stars afraid. Galactus is at least a galaxy buster.



Aslan is at least a universe creator and destroyer, try again



> BFR, Galactus autowins. ^_^



LOL...what a great sense of humor you have 

As if Aslan would ever run from Galactus 




> Galactus has such ridiculous foreknowledge that he would know all of Aslan's moves.



I believe I missed the part where Galactus, had full precognition of all events that would occur from the beginning of the universe until the end.

Who'll be reading who's movements again?




> A: CIS is on. If Aslan is indeed Jesus, he would not end an entire universe just to beat Galactus.



You're right, that would hardly be necessary.

Why not just end Galactus and leave everything else intact?




> None of this is impressive.
> 
> Galactus fights with Tyrant. They fucking destroyed Galaxies like it was nothing.



Strange..I fail to see any galaxies being destroyed in those pics.

And you do realize that They were actually fighting right? and that it was the destructive power of Two guys and not one?

Aslan Casually created Universes by singing, and then destroyed it without raising a paw.

His magical powers will more than sufice to crush Galactus.



> If, as previously established, the Bible were lying, the Catholic Christianity interpretation would mean exactly jack squat and God would indeed be capable of both those things.



I'm afraid you're wrong.

I was raised as a southern Baptist and our version of the bible also says that God is perfect and that it's against his nature to lie.

If the bible lied, God would be a liar, and under his Laws he would be no longer Omnipotent.

It's not just the Catholic version, so don't try to pin it all on that.



> The Power Cosmic allows it's wielder to accomplish anything they put their mind to. As the primary wielder of said power, Galactus should be more than capable of accomplishing such a task as seeing future events thousnads of years from now.




but God knew every event  what would happen during the entire lifespan of the universe.

Therefore even the Power cosmics foresight is not enough.




> Provide proof of such a feat.



You do realize that "the woods between the worlds" seen in The Magicians nephew is a gateway between literally thousands of different universes right?

Transporting Galactus to another universe would be a simple task for Aslan. 




> Aslan's feat was making the sun shake. Ring a ding ding.



And lets not forget the little part about creating universes out of nothing 

Somehow I've never heard of Galactus having a feat to top that.




> However, spankdatbitch is completely unable to prove that Aslan is omnipotent based on his Narnia feats, or show him tanking an attack on the level that Galactus can dish out, that much is clear.



I've shown plenty of evidence to back up his omnipotence, it's not my fault you too shortsighted to even consider it.

Aslan/Jesus is an Omnipotent God no matter what form he's in.

 Why in the hell would you think he's not just because he turned into the form of a human or a lion?

You've got zero proof that he's any different than God so I fail to see why you expect so much out of me.

Seems you're trading Advanced logic for Common sense retardation in this match.

Aslan doesn't have to tank the attack moron because he's God and the blast won't even hit him if he doesn't want it to.

He'd wipe Galactus out of existence before he launched the attack, or maybe turn his own power back against him.

Power isn't always measured about who can make the prettiest and biggest explosion.

Aslan casually makes universes out of thin air, and that completely stomps any thing Galactus and his "HULK SMASH" Temper tantrums have ever done. 



> Considering that spankdatbitch has not shwn evidence that Aslan could survive an attact from Galactus, or the Ultimate Nullifier..



Let me make it really simple for you,so it can be grasped

1: Aslan is Jesus.They are part of God,who is Omnipotent.

2: Jesus (who is Aslan) Says he layed his life down only by choice,meaning noone can kill him unless he wants them to.

3:Aslan won't let himself get killed by Galactus because it serves no purpose for him.

4: The Ultimate nullifier does shit to Aslan.

5: Galactus Dies



> Galactus has on at least two occasions entered the realm of beings who are in complete control within said realms and done well aganist them, even winning one of these fights. I am referring to Mephisto and Aggamatto.




But do you have any evidence that they are on the same level as a deity who has created and destroyed several Universes in the past?

If not your claim means nothing. 



> I will accept his concession



I only concede that you've shown shit to convince me that G's attacks will be able to do anything to Aslan.

So he can blow away a few Galaxies when he gets pissed,

Whoop de do  



> Yes, but if Aslan is Jesus, that means he has all the feats and powers of Jesus, not his more powerful incarnation, God. Jesus himself is not an omnipotent. Is other form, God, is.




Look,

Even supposing that Jesus and Aslan were not Omnipotent, they could still beat Galactus.

Jesus can't be killed by any person unless he allows it. Thats canon and is in the book of John.

and even if he did die he can bring himself back from the dead an infinite amount of times.

how Exactly is Galactus supposed to finish him off when he just keeps coming back?




> That being said, I'd say that Galactus kills Aslan's corporeal form with ease, only to have Aslan manifest as some kind of giant lion made of light and tear Galactus' head off. It'd probably look something like this:




Mmmmmmmm Very interesting!

I would pay good money to see that happen.


----------



## Seyta (Apr 27, 2009)

How can this STILL be going on?

Can somebody just conclude this by majority vote or something?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 27, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> Wrong!
> 
> One restriction for an Omnipotent is the inability to go against their own Laws.



Ah, so you admit that the only way an omnipotent could be limited is by self-limit, a refusal rather than an inability to act. 



> If Aslan can Transmute an entire universe into existence,I hardly think turning Galactus into a bug would be that difficult



Galactus is not a universe. ^_^

Also, Galactus can change his own form so being a bug wouldn't really hamper him much.




> Aslan is at least a universe creator and destroyer, try again



Different feat. Star shaking is the unimpressive feat in question.



> LOL...what a great sense of humor you have
> 
> As if Aslan would ever run from Galactus



Never said he did, but thanks for putting words in my mouth. Thumbs up.




> I believe I missed the part where Galactus, had full precognition of all events that would occur from the beginning of the universe until the end.
> 
> Who'll be reading who's movements again?



Galactus will be reading Aslan's movements who will be reading Galactus' movements who will be reading Aslan's movements and so on and so forth.

Greater foreknowledge is irrelevant in the here and now, especially against another person with foreknowledge.



> You're right, that would hardly be necessary.
> 
> Why not just end Galactus and leave everything else intact?



*shrug* Nothing really limiting that if you can prove he can. With actual feats not extrapolation.




> I'm afraid you're right.



It's a gift and a curse.



> I was raised as a southern Baptist and our version of the bible also says that God is perfect and that it's against his nature to lie.



An obvious lie. Perfection and deception are not mutually exclusive and to claim they are is(ironically) dishonest.



> If the bible lied, God would be a liar, and under his Laws he would be no longer Omnipotent.



As established and agreed on by yourself, a self imposed limit, so no void on omnipotence. ^_^




> but God knew every event  what would happen during the entire lifespan of the universe.
> 
> Therefore even the Power cosmics foresight is not enough.



No prep time. Present and immediate future are all that matters. So it is enough. ^_^ 



> You do realize that "the woods between the worlds" seen in The Magicians nephew is a gateway between literally thousands of different universes right?
> 
> Transporting Galactus to another universe would be a simple task for Aslan.



I am aware, and again, prove via feats, not assumption and extrapolation.




> And lets not forget the little part about creating universes out of nothing



Different feat. Star shaking is the unimpressive feat in question.




> Jesus can't be killed by any person unless he allows it. Thats canon and is in the book of John



No Limits Fallacy. Prove he can't be killed by Galactus.




> and even if he did die he can bring himself back from the dead an infinite amount of times.
> 
> how Exactly is Galactus supposed to finish him off when he just keeps coming back?



First kill counts as win. Come back all you like, after the first time G-diddy's already won. If this were not an accepted rule of thumb for battles against unkillable characters it would be completely impossible for Craig Hollis to lose.




> How can this STILL be going on?
> 
> Can somebody just conclude this by majority vote or something?



If this were a majority vote then Galactus would win, seeing that spankdatbitch is the only one on Aslan's side. 

It would also entirely defeat the purpose of making this spite thread in the first place, so no way would he(?) ever agree to that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 27, 2009)

In the midst of all this retarded flamebaiting, at last we got some quotes.

The quotes given provide some neat abilities, including solar-system busting that requires a kind of ritual to perform first. However it's not clear that Aslan can create that giant rather than just control him, so if the giant is not specified in that thread, he can't use it in a fight.

Of course you claim he has universal feats, so I would like to see quotes of those please.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 27, 2009)

> by self-limit, a refusal rather than an inability to act.




You could look at it that way I supppose.

But then that would also remove most of the reasoning the others have about Jesus/Aslan not Being Omnipotent.

Because they theorize that Aslan can't be omnipotent because he couldn't get around dying to appease the Deep magic.

Well even the Omnipotent God himself said he wouldn't try to get around it.

And Aslan and Jesus had the same philosophy so that can't be counted as credible evidence that they are not Omnipotent




> Galactus is not a universe. ^_^



No...he would actually be much easier to physically manipulate than the enourmous space of a Universe.   



> Also, Galactus can change his own form so being a bug wouldn't really hamper him much.



So why doesn't aslan just will him into nothingness then?

shouldn't be hard for someone who casually wishes,solar systems,galaxies,and universes into existence.

I don't think he would be coming back from that too quickly




> Different feat. Star shaking is the unimpressive feat in question.



But that really doesn't matter anymore since we now have proof that Aslan has a more impressive impressive feat than Galactus.

It would be obvious that star shaking would not be the full extent of his abilities. 



> Never said he did, but thanks for putting words in my mouth. Thumbs up.



I don't see how it could have been taken any other way  

'Aslan teleports away from Galactus into another Universe.Galactus automatically wins'

Sounds like you're saying Aslan would have to run away from Galactus to keep from being killed. and so Big G wins by default. 




> *shrug* Nothing really limiting that if you can prove he can. With actual feats not extrapolation.



I've already proved he can.

Aslan can control any matter and bring entire universes into existence and destroy them just as easy.

I fail to see how you think Galactus would fare any better.




> It's a gift and a curse.



They do say ignorance is bliss 





> An obvious lie. Perfection and deception are not mutually exclusive and to claim they are is(ironically) dishonest.



By Gods definition 'perfection' includes the inability to lie, and it is of his nature to be so.

It's made very clear in the Bible that God very much Dislikes those who suggest that he is a liar. 

It can't be judged by what humans consider to be perfecton, God plays it on his own unique terms 




> As established and agreed on by yourself, a self imposed limit, so no void on omnipotence. ^_^




And once again the same can be said about Jesus/Aslan.

So their refusal to go around Gods law can not be taken as proof of their Non Omnipotence



> No prep time. Present and immediate future are all that matters. So it is enough. ^_^



 as God Aslan would  know about Galactus's future existence before he was even born.

So whats to stop him from making Galan of Taa die before he can merge with the Cosmic egg?

or Killing Galactus while he's still in his Metamorphesis state?

despite what you want to think,Aslan has all the prep time he needs. 



> I am aware, and again, prove via feats, not assumption and extrapolation.



So in other words just because we've never seen Aslan teleport a demi god between dimesnions we assume he can't? 

Even though he's shown time and time again that there's pretty much nothing he hasn't been able to do in the universe that he wanted to?





> No Limits Fallacy. Prove he can't be killed by Galactus.



Because Jesus outright said nobody could kill him unless he willed it.

That he had the power to lay down his life, and the power to pick it up again.

And by his own law God/Jesus/Aslan is incapable of lying,meaning that point can't be argued.

And even if Aslan did let Galactus kill him, he still couldn't keep him dead by any means.  

It's stupid to try and use a no limits fallacy, when you're talking about God himself.



> First kill counts as win. Come back all you like, after the first time G-diddy's already won.



And why is that?

I'm thinking people aren't generally beaten untill they're unable to fight any longer. Thats usually the way things work

This is just a biased way of trying to push the odds in favor of Galactus.

Not that it matters anyway, since Aslan would never let Galactus kill him in the first place.  




> If this were not an accepted rule of thumb for battles against unkillable characters it would be completely impossible for Craig Hollis to lose.



Well then that character should just be seen as impossible to kill then.

immortality or resurrection is just an ability like every other skill in the battledome.

When Alucard or Majin buu gets blown away and comes back no one complains about it.

so why should Aslan be held back due to some little technicality?



> If this were a majority vote then Galactus would win, seeing that spankdatbitch is the only one on Aslan's side.



Too bad the majority turns out to be wrong most of the time isn't it?

Most of you really don't care if Aslan could beat Galactus or not.

You just look at Galactus's over rated destructive feats and automatically assume he would tear Aslan a new one.

anyone with any basic knowledge of Aslan will know that he's capable of creating and destroying entire Universes at will.

So maybe some one could at least counter it by showing me a scan of Galactus destroying a galaxie before they start fapping.

And not just Hype like that scan from before,show me an actual scan of the deed.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm still waiting for quotes of galaxy and universal power for Aslan.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 27, 2009)

> In the midst of all this retarded flamebaiting, at last we got some quotes.
> 
> *The quotes given provide some neat abilities, including solar-system busting that requires a kind of ritual to perform first. However it's not clear that Aslan can create that giant rather than just control him, so if the giant is not specified in that thread, he can't use it in a fight.*
> 
> Of course you claim he has universal feats, so I would like to see quotes of those please.



Actually mike it's pretty much certain that he created the giant even though it was never out right stated.

The giants name was father time and according to the book he was sleeping inside the Earth since the beginning of time.

and it was said that he would arise at the end of Time.

Aslan Created the entire Narnia verse out of nothing so it's a pretty safe bet to say the he created and placed father time there when he made their world.

and as far as I can understand the slower ritual was used only so Aslans followers would have time to to come from the far corners of the world and enter the doorway to heaven. 

Father time took the place of the Angel Gabriel from the Bible. Like Gabriel he had a horn that he blew to signify the end of the world.

I'll post some more quotes a little later.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 27, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> *snip*
> Aslan Created the entire Narnia verse out of nothing so it's a pretty safe bet to say the he created and placed father time there when he made their world.



This is the kind of thing I want quotes for.



> and as far as I can understand the slower ritual was used only so Aslans followers would have time to to come from the far corners of the world and enter the doorway to heaven.



Couldn't he have just teleported them there?

Oh and BTW, not saying anything about the battle, but Galactus has more power than just a universe in him, so you were wrong about that.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 27, 2009)

> This is the kind of thing I want quotes for.



Why does everything have to be proven with quotes, why not a bit of common sense?

Aslan created that world, the giant lays sleeping beneath the earth in that world, and he controls that giant whose only real purpose is to commence the end of time.

How else do you think he got there?

 Don't you think the Narnians would have noticed a mile high giant walking around later if he hadn't been put there by Aslan.






> Couldn't he have just teleported them there?



Actually he did help them along, because every follower from the corners of the World was able to make it there within several minutes of Father time blowing the horn.

It was already shown throughout the Voyage of the Dawn Treader that such a trip would normally take several months







> Oh and BTW, not saying anything about the battle, but Galactus has more power than just a universe in him, so you were wrong about that.




*More Quotes*

Here's a quote that proves that Aslan has a multi Universal presence.

It's where they meet Aslan in Lion form while trying to find a way to his country (which is heaven). 


_"Please Lamb" said Lucy, "Is this the way to Aslans country?"

"Not for you" said the Lamb. "for you the door into Aslans country is from your own world" 

"What!" said Edmund. "is there a way into Aslans country from our World too?"

*"There is a way into my country from all the worlds" said the lamb;* But as he spoke his snowy white flushed into tawny gold and his size changed and he was Aslan himsel, towering above them and scattering light from his mane.
_

*And another Quote*


And then here in the  magic Wood between the different universes, Aslan hints that he destroyed the witches homeworld of charn for it's wickedness.

and he warns that the same fate will someday befall our own world. This also proves his has knowledge of multiple universes. 


_They looked and saw a little hollow in the grass, with a grassy bottom, warm and dry.

"when you were last here" said Aslan,

"That hollow was a pool, and when you jumped into it you came to the world where a dying sun shone over the ruins of Charn.There is no pool now. That world is ended, as if it had never been.

Let the race of Adam and Eve take warning."  _


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 27, 2009)

> No...he would actually be much easier to physically manipulate than the enourmous space of a Universe.



Forgive me but I fail to see your point.



> So why doesn't aslan just will him into nothingness then?



Couldn't say. Not really relevant, the feat in question is turning someone into a  bug so that's what I responded to.



> shouldn't be hard for someone who casually wishes,solar systems,galaxies,and universes into existence.



You can, of course, present feats that prove he can will Galactus out of exsistence?



> But that really doesn't matter anymore since we now have proof that Aslan has a more impressive impressive feat than Galactus.



*shrug* I responded to what was presented. Star shaking is what was presented so I responded to it.




> 'Aslan teleports away from Galactus into another Universe.Galactus automatically wins'
> 
> Sounds like you're saying Aslan would have to run away from Galactus to keep from being killed. and so Big G wins by default.



Actually the original justification for Aslan leaving the universe was to go to the Woods between the worlds and destroy whatever universe Galactus was in and it wasn't me who said that. 

So you've proven that you not only refuse to do the slightest bit of research on the characters in question, you also refuse to recognize context in other people's quotes and instead make up insane rambling accusations to try and demonize them. Congrats, you're an idiot.



> Aslan can control any matter



Proof?



> destroy them just as easy



Proof?



> By Gods definition 'perfection' includes the inability to lie, and it is of his nature to be so.



You mean the definition presented in the Bible? The book which is established to be lying? Yeah...no.



> It's made very clear in the Bible that God very much Dislikes those who suggest that he is a liar.



I know what you're thinking, but it's not hypocrisy. That's called a Double Standard. It means basically God is saying "It's ok for me to do these things but not ok for you to do these things"

Hypocrisy is if God said "No one should do these things" and then does them anyway. 

*cheesy music plays in background* The more you know.



> And once again the same can be said about Jesus/Aslan.
> 
> So their refusal to go around Gods law can not be taken as proof of their Non Omnipotence



Then we are on the same page.



> as God Aslan would know about Galactus's future existence before he was even born.



Oh sorry no. See, that would require full knowledge of his opponent and full knowledge is off by default unless the OP specifically says it's on. I fully expect you to go back and alter the rules again because you're just that spiteful. ^_^



> So whats to stop him from making Galan of Taa die before he can merge with the Cosmic egg?



Prove he can. Feats not assumptions.



> or Killing Galactus while he's still in his Metamorphesis state?



Prove he can. Feats not assumptions.




> despite what you want to think,Aslan has all the prep time he needs



Not unless the OP said  "Aslan has prep time" ^_^

*waits for spankdatbitch to spitefully alter the OP*




> Because Jesus outright said nobody could kill him unless he willed it.



Fallible character statement. That's not proof. Also back to the No Limits Fallacy.



> And by his own law God/Jesus/Aslan is incapable of lying,meaning that point can't be argued.



It doesn't have to be a lie to be not true.



> And even if Aslan did let Galactus kill him, he still couldn't keep him dead by any means.



Irrelevant. First death is all that counts, as previously mentioned.



> It's stupid to try and use a no limits fallacy, when you're talking about God himself.



We're not talking about God. We're talking about a hypothetical non-omnipotent Jesus. So adding to the list you:

A: Refuse to do the slightest bit of research on the characters in question, 
B: You refuse to recognize context in other people's quotes
C: You amake up insane rambling accusations to try and demonize them.
And the new one D: You selectively ignore your own arguments in an attempt to "beat" me.

Are there no lows you won't sink to? 



> Well then that character should just be seen as impossible to kill then.



That would entirely defeat the purpose of the fight in the first place.

Unless, of course, the fight were a spite thread like this one. Then I guess the first kill counts thing wouldn't apply. 



> When Alucard or Majin buu gets blown away and comes back no one complains about it.



Alucard and Buu regenerate. They don't die and then come back.



> so why should Aslan be held back due to some little technicality?



OBD rules, skippy, Aslan doesn't get an exception just because you like to ride his cock.

================
Whatevs I'm done here.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 27, 2009)

That just proves his country can be accessed from different universes, and Charn was just one planet and it's not proof he destroyed it.

Please post the quotes of him creating the universe, that's all I'm really asking for.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2009)

I think we can go with Gallactus here. If anything, because of Ultimate Nullifier.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 27, 2009)

All I want is the quotes so they can serve as a reference for future Narnia debates


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, unreliable as it is, wiki says.




> When human children Digory Kirke and Polly Plummer emerged from our Earth into the unborn World of Narnia, they witnessed, with Jadis from the World of Charn, a cab-driver named Frank, and his horse Strawberry, the Creation of Narnia. Aslan was the only living thing on the dark landscape, singing and thus causing the world around him to grow and begin the birth of life on the world. Beasts emerged from the ground along with trees, plants, and other Narnian species.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 27, 2009)

But that doesn't say anything about planets, stars, galaxies, etc.

Just the land


----------



## dragonflare (Apr 27, 2009)

Narnia is just one country, not a planet. Where does it say Aslan created Calormen and Archenland?


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 27, 2009)

> Forgive me but I fail to see your point.



My point is that if Aslan can create or destroy a universe he can do the same to Galactus.

any questions? 




> Couldn't say. Not really relevant, the feat in question is turning someone into a  bug so that's what I responded to.



Well now how about responding to this question?

tell me why you think Galactus would be able to resist it.



> You can, of course, present feats that prove he can will Galactus out of exsistence?



Destroying a Universe >> Destroying Galactus

but honestly why so doubtfull?

Give me a decent reason why Aslan couldn't do it given what he's done to an entire universe.  




> So you've proven that you not only refuse to do the slightest bit of research on the characters in question, you also refuse to recognize context in other people's quotes and instead make up insane rambling accusations to try and demonize them. Congrats, you're an idiot.



And you've proven long ago that you're a clearly biased,and Judgemental moron that makes up random shit to your liking,so you can continue to fap to Galactus.

I've already said that I no longer devoutly follow the christian church,yet you accuse me of "Riding Aslans Cock" when I try to defend him?

Every feat or quote I've posted has been canon material from either the Bible or the narnia books.

You or any of the other Galactus fans have yet to post a pic of Galactus  doing anything other than looking flashy on page.

Lets see these scans of Galactus destroying galaxies if they actually exist.

I've already showed quotes of Aslans feats, lets see what you've got. 

I've already told you that I did the basic research on Galactus,and did not create this topic to be a spite thread.

But still you call you me an outright liar, because apparently you know more about me than i do myself.  

Congrats you're like the biggest Fucking Hypocrite ever  



> Proof?



Because he's been actually shown in the books to control all matter.

He's manipulated flesh and landscapes into being, or manipulated their forms latter. 

And he even created a sun and moon out of nothing in the Magicians nephew. 





> Proof?



Look in my previous posts.

I have quotes where He speaks of destroying charn,and where he puts an end to the Narnia verse. 



> You mean the definition presented in the Bible? The book which is established to be lying? Yeah...no.



Established by who exactly?

Where has the Bible ever been proven to be a lie? How are you supposed to prove it's a lie when no one can actually prove the things in the bible never happened?

If you're talking about Science that means nothing. It's just an educated guess by a bunch of geniuses,who put their minds together.

Resources that can prove this please?





> I know what you're thinking, but it's not hypocrisy. That's called a Double Standard. It means basically God is saying "It's ok for me to do these things but not ok for you to do these things"
> 
> Hypocrisy is if God said "No one should do these things" and then does them anyway.
> 
> *cheesy music plays in background* The more you know.



And God never said that, it's just you making an assumption.

God plainly said that he did not sin (Lying is a sin to God). He himself was perfect and expected the same of all who entered heaven.

Because Sin cannot enter heaven.

Omnipotents are not supposed to go against their own set laws that are layed out.

Why else would God abide by the law of sin?




> Oh sorry no. See, that would require full knowledge of his opponent and full knowledge is off by default unless the OP specifically says it's on. I fully expect you to go back and alter the rules again because you're just that spiteful. ^_^



i'm afraid not.

God has full knowledge of Galactus by default because it's a product of his character.

If I gave God a characteristic he didn't/couldn't possess it would be a different story. The same could be said about a handicap.

the OBD rules also contend that if a character is not posted with any restrictions, all of that beings regular abilities are fair game for use.  

It would be the same as having Itachi fight without his sharingan. A lot of his techniques use it so it would be a handicapped Itachi fighting If I did that.

There were no restrictions set on Galactus either so it's bullshit to set them on Aslan.



> Prove he can. Feats not assumptions.



OMG...  

He was a just a mortal man then, of course Aslan could have killed him




> Not unless the OP said  "Aslan has prep time" ^_^
> 
> *waits for spankdatbitch to spitefully alter the OP*



He knows everything from the beginning of time...He doesn't need stated prep time 

Ultimate precognition is kind of Gods thing.

And one again Onomatopoeia is being a hypocrite by accusing the OP of being spiteful, all the while being spiteful himself(?) 



> Fallible character statement. That's not proof. Also back to the No Limits Fallacy.




It's proof enough when it's already established that the character in question is God and is incapable of lying. 




> It doesn't have to be a lie to be not true.



For God to say he can't tell a lie in the bible and then lie anyway, would be a lie in it's self.

Enough said. 





> Irrelevant. First death is all that counts, as previously mentioned.




Well then Aslan will just make really sure that Galactus will never kill him then.

Because unless Aslan lets it happen, It's not going to work 




> We're not talking about God. We're talking about a hypothetical non-omnipotent Jesus. So adding to the list you:
> 
> A: Refuse to do the slightest bit of research on the characters in question,
> B: You refuse to recognize context in other people's quotes
> ...



Jesus=God=Aslan...  In the context of the BD it's canon, get over it 

A:That's just an assumption you made by yourself. Turns out I did do research and in reality you know jackshit about me.

B: I recognize the context in the quotes and I try to address them when I can. It's just that I don't see them as good evidence to the contrary

C: No I get annoyed because people like you refuse to consider my own proofs, because you're so sure you're the only one thats right.

I tell you something from the bible thats canon and you try to argue that the Bibles a lie. Who fucking cares if it's true or not, it doesn't matter.

 The only thing that matters here is that it's canon material and so it's valid in the BD. Same thing as when Lewis says in his books that Aslan is Jesus.

there's no such thing as Narnia or Aslan but in here all valid quotes and feats are canon 

Connecting Bible and Narnia canon together clearly shows that Aslan=Jesus=God. Why do you have such a hard time understanding that?





> That would entirely defeat the purpose of the fight in the first place.
> 
> Unless, of course, the fight were a spite thread like this one. Then I guess the first kill counts thing wouldn't apply.



Like I said before, I thought at first that Galactus was also Omnipotent but I was proven wrong.

And I was under the impression that two Omnipotents should be able to kill one another if one of them happened to be stronger.

Whether you believe me or not doesn't really matter because it's clear that you will never deflate your head enough to look beyond your initial perception of me

But it seems to me that it's people like you keep this thread alive by still arguing points such as that Galactus (as a non omnipotent) could beat Aslan/Jesus (Who are Omnipotent because they're God).

If you're willing to agree that Galactus would get beat I'll be glad to end this thread at any time.

Otherwise..,. looks like we've still got some interesting things to discuss  




> Alucard and Buu regenerate. They don't die and then come back.




Well seeing as Alucard is a vampire I'd say he was pretty much dead from the beginning.

So how are you supposed to judge when he actually dies? More than likely it's when he can't pull himself together any longer.

Which is the exact privilege you would deprive Aslan/Jesus of in this fight.




> OBD rules, skippy, Aslan doesn't get an exception just because you like to ride his cock.




I guess you're really one to talk aren't you.

You've rode Galactus's cock up to the balls during the entire course of this thread, so lets hear none of that .

Aslan wouldn't be getting an exception.

He has no restrictions in the OP so by BD rules he's entitled to use all powers at his disposal.

otherwise it would be a rather cheap win for Galactus.

But if you want to play that way you can just go by the other canon statement that Galactus couldn't kill Jesus if he didn't allow him to.

So how to get around that?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 27, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> Destroying a Universe >> Destroying Galactus



FYI Galactus survived a big crunch so that isn't necessarily true.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 27, 2009)

> Destroying a Universe >> Destroying Galactus
> 
> but honestly why so doubtfull?
> 
> Give me a decent reason why Aslan couldn't do it given what he's done to an entire universe.



If he's never done it it aint a feat. Logically one assumes he could, but if he never did it don't count



> Congrats you're like the biggest Fucking Hypocrite ever



I am incapable of hypocrisy. 





> Because he's been actually shown in the books to control all matter.



Provide a page quote and number.



> He's manipulated flesh and landscapes into being, or manipulated their forms latter.



Page quote and number.



> And he even created a sun and moon out of nothing in the Magicians nephew.


page quote and number.




> And God never said that, it's just you making an assumption.
> 
> God plainly said that he did not sin (Lying is a sin to God). He himself was perfect and expected the same of all who entered heaven.
> 
> Because Sin cannot enter heaven.



Ten Commandments: Thou Shalt Not Kill. 

Either God is a massive hypocrite or the rules he lays down for Humans don't apply to him. I'm going with #2



> Omnipotents are not supposed to go against their own set laws that are layed out.



Alterantely they can and choose not to.



> Why else would God abide by the law of sin?



Choice.




> i'm afraid not.
> 
> God has full knowledge of Galactus by default because it's a product of his character.


OBD general assumptions. Now if you, as the OP were to change the rules and say that this is so(thus proving me right), then yes, God would have full knowledge of Galactus. Otherwise, nope.



> It would be the same as having Itachi fight without his sharingan. A lot of his  techniques use it so it would be a handicapped Itachi fighting If I did that.



If by "Alot" you mean "Three". So you're wrong there. ^_^



> There were no restrictions set on Galactus either so it's bullshit to set them on Aslan.



Galactus has the same restrictions set on himas Aslan does, he's just not as restricted due to a general lack of omnipotence





> He was a just a mortal man then, of course Aslan could have killed him



I don;t believe that's proof.




> He knows everything from the beginning of time...He doesn't need stated prep time



OBD general assumptions. Now if you, as the OP were to change the rules and say that this is so(thus proving me right), then yes, God would have full knowledge of Galactus. Otherwise, nope.



> And one again Onomatopoeia is being a hypocrite by accusing the OP of being spiteful, all the while being spiteful himself(?)



It's actually a doube standard. ^_^



> It's proof enough when it's already established that the character in question is God and is incapable of lying.



Except that we are not discussing Jesus-Who-Is-God, we are discussing the hypothetical non-omnipotent Jesus/Aslan THAT YOU BROUGHT UP IN THE FIRST PLACE YOU TWIT.



> Jesus=God=Aslan...  In the context of the BD it's canon, get over it



There you go again, selectively ignoring your own arguments in an attempt to "win".

No, we are not discussing Jesus=God=Aslan





> A:That's just an assumption you made by yourself. Turns out I did do research and in reality you know jackshit about me.



You outright admitted that you knew nothing about Galactus and that you hadn't done any research on him whatsoever, you twit.




> B: I recognize the context in the quotes and I try to address them when I can. It's just that I don't see them as good evidence to the contrary



That's just a plain outright lie.




> C: No I get annoyed because people like you refuse to consider my own proofs, because you're so sure you're the only one thats right.



Another lie.




> [snip]Connecting Bible and Narnia canon together clearly shows that Aslan=Jesus=God. Why do you have such a hard time understanding that?



All irrelevant, as we are, as previously discussed, discussing the hypothetical non-omnipotent Jesus/Aslan that you, I remind you, brought up in the first place.




> Like I said before, I thought at first that Galactus was also Omnipotent


.

I'd say this was an obvious lie given your belief in Aslan's superiority, but you've adequately demonstrated that you truly are dumb enough to not be aware of the inherent fact that there is no "superior to an omnipotent".



> And I was under the impression that two Omnipotents should be able to kill one another if one of them happened to be stronger.



The thing about omnipotents is that they are omnipotent. There is no "One of them happened to be stronger". Omnipotent is the top of the mountain. There's no going higher.If you had two brain cells to rub together you'd know this.



> But it seems to me that it's people like you keep this thread alive by still arguing points such as that Galactus (as a non omnipotent) could beat Aslan/Jesus (Who are Omnipotent because they're God).



That point has long been settled is Aslan's favor thanks to your editing of the OP so very long ago. We've since moved on to who has better feats. Try and keep up, and if you've got the time, cut back on making baseless accusations in an attempt to demonize me.




> otherwise it would be a rather cheap win for Galactus.



As opposed to a rather cheap win for Aslan. 




> But if you want to play that way you can just go by the other canon statement that Galactus couldn't kill Jesus if he didn't allow him to.



No Limits. Prove it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Cpl. Facehugger*
> _My cock may be the god of Narnia for all I know. Though obviously I wouldn't expect you to take this without hard proof. Apply similar logic to your argument._



I believe that is a relevant response to this thread


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2009)

Aslan is a chewbecca reference.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 27, 2009)

No, Aslan is a furry and the Narnia we see is just his crack-induced fantasy

Also, "Aslan" is actually a person named Alan who likes to dress up as a lion 

The special extended edition of Narnia says so


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2009)

What does that make Chewie then.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 27, 2009)

Chewbacca is Chewbacca

He died when a moon hit him


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2009)

He lives on our hearts, roaring defiently against furry faggotry.


----------



## death1217 (Dec 30, 2009)

.......goku solo's aslan............
no seriously galactus wins...why is this still going on  even he his said to be jesus his feats count not statements isn't that how we debate in the obd


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 30, 2009)

Complaining on how a thread is still going on by _necro'ing_ it?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 30, 2009)

death1217 said:


> .......goku solo's aslan............
> no seriously galactus wins...why is this still going on  even he his said to be jesus his feats count not statements isn't that how we debate in the obd



It's still going on because you fucking necroed it, have some commen sense.


----------

